# WWE Smackdown LIVE - 08/23 - The Road To Backlash Starts Here



## Len Hughes Presents

Hopefully we get a tag team tournament established tonight.


----------



## Chrome

Should be interesting. Hopefully they'll finally create some new tag and a women's title. Styles promo should be interesting too. Gotta think he goes after the WWE title now.


----------



## Desprado

Guys Dean will not get a real competition until No mercy.


> World Wrestling Entertainment will return to Allentown's PPL Center for its fourth show in less than two years, it was just announced.
> 
> And this time, the new world champion is coming.
> 
> WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose, as well as other stars Bray Wyatt and AJ Styles, will hit the mat at 5 p.m. Oct. 30, the arena just announced.
> 
> Tickets, at $18-$103, will go on sale at 10 a.m. Aug. 26 at www.PPLCenter.com, 610-347-TIXX, or at the box office at the arena at 701 Hamilton St., Allentown.
> 
> Ambrose returns to PPL Center holding his first reign as the WWE World Champion. Ambrose, who won the title on June 19 in Las Vegas, previously appeared at PPL Center in the first WWE Live held at the arena in October 2014


http://www.mcall.com/entertainment/...th-new-champ-dean-ambrose-20160822-story.html


----------



## StylesP1

Should be another very solid show! 

Looking forward most to Styles, a possible Nikki/Becky confrontation and maybe a Joe debut? 

American Alpha getting a feud started has to happen tonight. Hoping for Breezango, but I know they will disappoint everyone with Usos. 

Anxious to see what is next for Miz and the IC Title. Hoping for Corbin, but doubt it.


----------



## boxing55

my predict for smackdown tonight. wwe championship match and world tag team match and wwe diva championship match be announced for backlash. wwe will not have time to buid up any feud for backlash ppv.


----------



## The RainMaker

So, Bryan Alvarez said the SD womens title is just going to be like the Universal Title, except blue. Is that confirmed? If so..Wtf?


----------



## Shenroe

Styles gins heel it the fuck up tonite :lol. Rubbing it in the Cenation wounds:" I told y'all ! I told y'all I was gonna beat John Cena! "


----------



## StylesP1

Shenroe said:


> Styles gins heel it the fuck up tonite :lol. Rubbing it in the Cenation wounds:" I told y'all ! I told y'all I was gonna beat John Cena! "


"Parents, are your kiddos sad?! Did they cry?!! I hope they did!"

Lol would be so perfect.


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

Smackdown owning RAW since brand split.


----------



## StylesP1

If Joe does debut tonight, what does everyone see him doing? I think there are only two ways to go.

1. He goes right after The Miz wanting the IC Title.

2. He and AJ have a series of matches that ends at Backlash. Winner faces Dean at No Mercy. AJ wins of course and beats Dean at No Mercy. 

Would love to see both of these.


----------



## Sincere

> Will Nikki Bella take over?












Save us, Bex.


----------



## Alright_Mate

All Smackdown needs to do tonight is be less predictable than Raw, if they do that then they'll win for the fourth straight week.


----------



## OwenSES

Joe debuting and facing Ziggler at Backlash is my prediction.


----------



## NeyNey

> Could a desperate Heath Slater come out of left field and try to goad the detached titleholder into a match to try and finally secure him a contract?


Oh. my. god.
If this actually happens and Slater kinda challenges Ambrose (even if it's just for fun) I would faint. 
I think the last Slater/Ambrose interaction was when Slater beat Rollins at RAW. :done 
So, looong overdue.
Also can't wait for Ambrose on the mic again!!!!!!!!!!

AND YES NIKKI ON SMACKDOWN???????????? :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas
Oh my god I hate myself that I skipped parts of Summerslam and missed her return!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Should have Heyman come out and gloat that Lesnar broke Randy. :brock


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

These fucks need to do something interesting/important with Wyatt tonight.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start preparing for another winning week of the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## StylesP1

A-C-P said:


> Time to start preparing for another winning week of the BLUE BRAND :liquor


A-Show, Blue Brand, Smackdown....The show is many things. All I know is, its the show I wait for every week0


----------



## Flair Shot

Smackdown getting Nikki = Smackdown winning again.


----------



## Kishido

So hyped for seeing AJ tonight. <3


----------



## Chrome

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> So, Bryan Alvarez said the SD womens title is just going to be like the Universal Title, except blue. Is that confirmed? If so..Wtf?


Great, gonna bring in a belt that looks a Boo Berry Fruit Roll-up.


----------



## Stellar

Looking forward to SDL more than I did for RAW. A lot of uncertainty as far as what they are going to do next for Backlash. Plus Nikki Bella.....


----------



## DammitChrist

StylesP1 said:


> "Parents, are your kiddos sad?! Did they cry?!! I hope they did!"
> 
> Lol would be so perfect.


Remember in late 2009 when CM Punk kept saying "I told you soooo" after beating the likes of Jeff Hardy and the Undertaker? Hopefully, AJ Styles cuts a promo similar to that tonight


----------



## Acezwicker

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> So, Bryan Alvarez said the SD womens title is just going to be like the Universal Title, except blue. Is that confirmed? If so..Wtf?


 Alvarez is wrong 9 times out of 10 so probably not.


----------



## StylesP1

Chrome said:


> Great, gonna bring in a belt that looks a Boo Berry Fruit Roll-up.


As long as its Becky wearing it, I don't give a fuck it is literally is a fruit rollup. 

She would look even tastierkada


----------



## Rex Rasslin

I'm pretty sure SDL will be just better again than RAW!


----------



## Acezwicker

Honestly, Dean Ambrose, American Alpha, Aj Styles and Becky Lynch are the reasons I watch Smackdown.


----------



## StylesP1

4 hour hype :cheer :dance :cheer


----------



## Erik.

I'm excited for tonights show - hoping Ambrose continues his character development and we see even more of the cocky Ambrose that we saw. I can see him coming out to the ring once is music hits to a mixed reception following Summerslams result and the way in which he acted during the match, cut a killer promo on how he told everyone he'd retain and beat Ziggler and that's exactly what he did, how he's never losing the title etc only for then AJ Styles to cut him off to a huge pop and they go head to head. Ambrose says he isn't giving AJ Styels a shot and he has to prove himself to him etc.

AJ Styles has a match later that night, Ambrose does commentary and perhaps screws him from winning or causes a DQ win for the opponent, Ambrose goes on to say AJ Styles couldn't even get the job done against the superstar he was up against and doesn't get a title shot. This goes on for weeks, Ambrose wins his next title feud (which isnt against AJ Styles), and they build and draw out AJ/Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist

4-1, Here we go :3


----------



## Rankles75

Wyatt or I riot...


----------



## Shenroe

Erik. said:


> I'm excited for tonights show - hoping Ambrose continues his character development and we see even more of the cocky Ambrose that we saw. I can see him coming out to the ring once is music hits to a mixed reception following Summerslams result and the way in which he acted during the match, cut a killer promo on how he told everyone he'd retain and beat Ziggler and that's exactly what he did, how he's never losing the title etc only for then AJ Styles to cut him off to a huge pop and they go head to head. Ambrose says he isn't giving AJ Styels a shot and he has to prove himself to him etc.
> 
> AJ Styles has a match later that night, Ambrose does commentary and perhaps screws him from winning or causes a DQ win for the opponent, Ambrose goes on to say AJ Styles couldn't even get the job done against the superstar he was up against and doesn't get a title shot. This goes on for weeks, Ambrose wins his next title feud (which isnt against AJ Styles), and they build and draw out AJ/Ambrose.


It should be a 3+ month feud anyway. So yeah i like your scenario very much


----------



## Erik.

Shenroe said:


> It should be a 3+ month feud anyway. So yeah i like your scenario very much


I just don't want three month feud with the two of them fighting each other EVERY single PPV - I want them to milk this one, make the fans WANT to see AJ Styles get his hands on Ambrose and take the belt off him. I'm hoping with the way Smackdown is booked that they COULD do something like that if they wanted but I wouldn't put it passed them.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768182472744001540


----------



## boxing55

daniel bryan announced on his twitter that two new championship on debut on smackdown tonight.


----------



## imthegame19

Awesome where going to see Womans and Tag Team Titles tonight. Probably setting up matches to crown those championships at Backlash tonight. I'm excited to see who Ambrose will be facing at Backlash. I'm also curious if AJ turns face or if he keeps bragging and Cena comes out. Leading to another AJ/Cena match. Either on Smackdown tonight or at Backlash. Everyone keeps forgetting about Cena and assuming he's gone. But the guy showed up in dark match last night on Raw and is scheduled to be on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## Asuka842

Women's and Tag belts. Maybe they learned their lesson about teasing the fans for weeks, only to then reveal the belt on a PPV and it look awful.

I doubt that we'll see Cena for awhile (maybe even not until early next year). The way that things ended with him at SS very much struck me as visual way of saying "I'm going to be gone for a pretty lengthy period of time."


----------



## Sincere

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768182472744001540


Please just let the belts look half decent... Please...


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, it's going to be the new Tag Team titles and the Women's title.

I still think they should have had specific belts on specific brands. For example, they have the Cruiserweight division coming to Raw where they will probably have a belt, if you want to watch cruiserweights, watch Raw. I think Smackdown should have been the home for Tag Team wrestling, have all the best tag team matches and tag teams on Smackdown, the likes of American Alpha, The Club, New Day, eventually The Revival etc.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768182472744001540


:bjpenn

Hopefully there is a tournament(s) or "series of matches" instead of a one-off multi-man match at Backlash.


----------



## StylesP1

There is no way the new Tag Championships look worse than the current ones that New Day wears.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

StylesP1 said:


> There is no way the new Tag Championships look worse than the current ones that New Day wears.


Never underestimate the WWE's stupidity and lack of awareness. This is the same company that created a Universal title that looks like a bloody tampon.


----------



## witchblade000

I guess I'll watch SD tonight since AJ won at SummerSlam.


----------



## Ace

Hope they plant the seeds of a AJ face turn tonight.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Straw Hat said:


> Hope they plant the seeds of a AJ face turn tonight.


The best thing would be to just forget the stupid ass heel turn because of RomanWinsLOL ever happened. He made Cena crawl into a hole like a dying dog, he is a super face.


----------



## Shadowcran

Thing is, thanks to Smackdown revving up, I've something to look forward to on Tuesday Nights. I'm actually enjoying the show. 

Tournaments are the way to go with the new titles. I hope they do that.

Edit: The AJ face turn...I hope it happens too. It was stupid to begin with.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm excited to see what they are gonna do with Nikki Bella now that she has returned. AJ Styles feuding with Ambrose for the title would be cool!
AJ Styles winning the title would be awesome! :rusevyes


----------



## Shenroe

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The best thing would be to just forget the stupid ass heel turn because of RomanWinsLOL ever happened. He made Cena crawl into a hole like a dying dog, he is a super face.










damn


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm excited to see what they are gonna do with Nikki Bella now that she has returned. AJ Styles feuding with Ambrose for the title would be cool!
> AJ Styles winning the title would be awesome! :rusevyes


One hour hype :cheer :dance :cheer


----------



## Erik.

Absolutely love the new set.


----------



## DoubtGin

Straw Hat said:


> Hope they plant the seeds of a AJ face turn tonight.


An Ambrose-Styles match with a double turn would be pretty great :mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Erik. said:


> Absolutely love the new set.


Not bad. Here's another:


----------



## ashley678

they are using the new grey mats too awesome


----------



## wwetna1

Um, eh, you know, um yeah, you know ... Ambrose isn't even looking at King and them directly in the camera. Damn he's weird outside a ring.


----------



## Mox Girl

I get to watch Smackdown live tonight for the first time yay!


----------



## DammitChrist

Ayyyy We want some some AJ!!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Ambrose Girl said:


> I get to watch Smackdown live tonight for the first time yay!


Welcome to the A-Chat for the A-Show. Enjoy your stay at Wrestling Forum > Smackdown


----------



## Shadowcran

now, I want AJ to turn face too, but how? They can't book him vs Ambrose that way really...I suspect Ziggler is the one turning soon and to arrogant heel.


----------



## wwetna1

Carmella and Nikki ... that's really cool since Carmella helped her trained to get back in the ring. Though I guess you can argue two matches so soon may be too quick. 

Fun fact: Nikki trained with Carmella, Bayley, Aliyah, Liv, Mandy, and Brie before coming back.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768231160413429760


----------



## wwetna1

Stephanie went full on lmfao at Shane for being attacked by Brock. Brock caught a 500 fine, lol


----------



## StylesP1

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768231160413429760


Awesome! Keep building that division SD.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Shadowcran said:


> now, I want AJ to turn face too, but how? They can't book him vs Ambrose that way really...I suspect Ziggler is the one turning soon and to arrogant heel.


What does Ziggler have to be arrogant about? He loses every match. No one would buy him as a heel now.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Stephanie McMahon fined Lesnar $500.00 for his conduct at SummerSlam.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ziggler is better off feuding with Miz for the IC title. Both of them can make that feud work.


----------



## StylesP1

DammitC said:


> Ziggler is better off feuding with Miz for the IC title. Both of them can make that feud work.


Still hoping for Joe to debut and attack Miz :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver

Erik. said:


> Absolutely love the new set.


----------



## Simply Flawless

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62162017 said:


> Stephanie McMahon fined Lesnar $500.00 for his conduct at SummerSlam.


:maury

They should get mark Hunt to tweet his further saltiness at this


----------



## DammitChrist

I'd love to see AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose have a double turn. Styles plays a great face while Ambrose plays a great heel.


----------



## Erik.

DammitC said:


> Ziggler is better off feuding with Miz for the IC title. Both of them can make that feud work.


Feels like we've seen that feud and match far too many times to be honest.


----------



## wwetna1

Still love that pop in NY for Nikki


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Erik. said:


> Feels like we've seen that feud and match far too many times to be honest.


Well we've seen Cesaro vs Sheamus plenty but were getting 6 more matches of it.


----------



## StylesP1

If its the Usos that get first crack at AA and not Breezango I'll be pretty upset.


----------



## wwetna1

I kinda want Miz to steal Morrisons 15mins of fame thing since it fits with his character. If you can beat him, you get a title match. If you can't beat him in that time period you fall to back of the line.


----------



## Erik.

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well we've seen Cesaro vs Sheamus plenty but were getting 6 more matches of it.


Which is on Raw, a show which seems to be run by monkeys.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown is about to be better than RAW for the 3rd week in a raw.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Lita's disgust for Lawler when he was hitting on Nikki! Perv guy.


----------



## DammitChrist

Erik. said:


> Feels like we've seen that feud and match far too many times to be honest.


Good point.

Crazy idea, but what if Ziggler turns heel, teams up with the Miz, and call themselves the "A-Listers?"


----------



## T0M

What's the consensus on 'Chrisley knows best'? 

I think it might be one of the worst programs to ever grace a television.


----------



## StylesP1

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown is about to be better than RAW for the 3rd week in a raw.


4th but who's counting. Raw won week one. That's it.


----------



## wwetna1

StylesP1 said:


> If its the Usos that get first crack at AA and not Breezango I'll be pretty upset.


Usos get more of a reaction and they arfe the only credible team who has won at this level.


----------



## Rankles75

Steph has fined Brock Lesnar $500...


----------



## imthegame19

NO Orton on Smackdown tonight. That doesn't give them much time to do a Orton/Wyatt feud. So who knows if that's still going to happen.


----------



## Shenroe

DammitC said:


> I'd love to see AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose have a double turn. Styles plays a great face while Ambrose plays a great heel.


Welp it looks like the statut quo will remain. Styles will gloat about his win and Ambrose, as evidenced by his pre-show itw is back to his normal face self. Lol


----------



## snail69

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> So, Bryan Alvarez said the SD womens title is just going to be like the Universal Title, except blue. Is that confirmed? If so..Wtf?



Did you need him to tell you that?! Surely most people are expecting this? Personally I'd be very surprised if the design is too different. 

What I won't be surprised about though is this place going into meltdown! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They should tease a potential Styles/Ambrose title match only for the end of the show to go off with Ambrose getting his ass kicked by Samoa Joe instead.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown is about to be better than RAW for the 3rd week in a raw.


Rinse and repeat.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Booker T just mentioned CM Punk on the pre-show, I don't think we will be seeing Booker T next week.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol you know what? Fuck my ideas. I'm just interested on what's going to happen tonight :3


----------



## wwetna1

Book just took a shit on CM Punk. He said Evas debut is almost as long as CM Punks since he signed with UFC 2 years ago and still hasn't debuted.


ALL HAIL KING BOOKAH


----------



## checkcola

I'm ready for AJ


----------



## Len Hughes Presents




----------



## Delsin Rowe

THEY DON'T WANT NONE


----------



## StylesP1

Lolololololol


----------



## wwetna1

AJ in some new gear finally ... too sweet


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Styles lol


----------



## Headliner

AJ being a dick already:lol. AJ vs Ziggler should be good.


----------



## wkc_23

Styles and Ziggler match should be bretty gud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ/Ziggler/Ambrose confirmed at Backlash.


----------



## God Movement

AJ's heel work is really something to behold

:lawler

What a piece of shit


----------



## shutupchico

time to watch the A show


----------



## SovereignVA

Smackdown just started and its already better than Raw.

LOVE aggressive Ziggler.


----------



## Bayley <3

AJ comes across like such a geek with these promos.. which sucks because I actually don't mind him.


----------



## Erik.

I hope this doesn't lead to a Ziggler vs. AJ Styles feud.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Oh god no, not a Styles/Scrubbler feud.


----------



## Mra22

AJ Styles is awesome :lol


----------



## imthegame19

So much for a AJ face turn lol. Maybe AJ/Ziggler at Backlash?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Show opens with GOAT addressing a bunch of dorks in the locker room. Already better than RAW.


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki added to the intro


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO @ AJ!!!

Dolph looked legit pissed! Haha!


----------



## Lethal Evans

Great start.

AJ v Dolph tonight then


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Zigger vs AJ

:canunot


----------



## T0M

Silver tag belts? Fuck off WWE.


----------



## wkc_23

That pop for Shane tho


----------



## Trophies

Those Tag Team belts are NICE.


----------



## Life010

Damn a Styles vs Ziggler feud?

I rather see Styles going after the WWE championship.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The tag titles are silver so I guess they're above Raw's ? :draper2


----------



## Headliner

New titles which are legit copies of the Raw design. At least the SD tag titles look better than the Raw tag titles.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Shane selling dat F5... :lol


----------



## Natecore

Haha Styles is such a jerk. Deserved to be hit.


----------



## Stephleref

Noooooooooooooooo AJ what are you doing i don't want you to feud with that jobber Ziggler.


----------



## Prayer Police

Those titles are the exact same, just blue........like Bluetista.
Shane not selling a Brock beating?


----------



## Griselda

That stage setup is fucking baller.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

THOSE THE NEW 'RETRO' TAG TITLES?

WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THIS COMPANY?


----------



## Irrelevant

I like those tag titles. Not surprised by the women's title but I like it too.


----------



## Mra22

That was hilarious when he wore Cena's armband as a headband, LMBO :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Ramp for Shane does look epic with the money flowing


----------



## Lethal Evans

Those tag belts are lovely.


----------



## Erik.

New entrance looks even better live.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ Styles is such a good heel. Also I like Dolph's gray jeans I had a pair like them but I wore them so much they had holes in the knees and other parts of the pants so I had to throw them away.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Well....It's better than bronze I guess.


----------



## Bayley <3

Becky is keeping the thong body suit! :yes :yes


----------



## T0M

Fucking hell another singles title with the same design. They really are fucking useless.


----------



## StylesP1

Belts look nice. 

Becky is stunning tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

New belts!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The tag titles are silver so I guess they're above Raw's ? :draper2


Fits the color scheme too of the SD logo. That womens belt looks better than the red of the raw womens belt imo


----------



## wkc_23

That blue in the middle looks much better than the red.


----------



## Mra22

Nice tag titles but oh look! More lazy creative decisions, the women's title looks just like the RAW title... I'm sick of the lazieness


----------



## DGenerationMC

The best part of Nikki being on Smackdown is the back and forth bickering she'll do with Bryan.


----------



## God Movement

Just more rehashes. The Smackdown tag titles have a better colour palette though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Becky or riot motherfuckers!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Can't focus on titles. 

Too busy staring at Becky... :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Becky chants... :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Loud ass Becky chants!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bayley <3 said:


> Becky is keeping the thong body suit! :yes :yes


That fit is amazing :zayn3

Crowd chanting for Becks :clap :clap


----------



## Insomnia

Ayyyy new belts! :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Just call it the Diva's title just for fun.


----------



## SovereignVA

Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha Banks on Raw.

BECKY BETTER WIN!


----------



## wwetna1

I got to admit standing next to one another, you see how the 6 women differ in looks, builds, and aren't cookie cutter


----------



## DoubtGin

That Becky chant :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Erik. said:


> I hope this doesn't lead to a Ziggler vs. AJ Styles feud.


Not a feud but a match tonight, Be scare AJ won on sunday , Ziggler lost , WWE 50/50 booking time Ziggler now need a win right?


----------



## Amber B

Please give it to Becky.


----------



## Mra22

Becky is so hot


----------



## Snake Plissken

SmackDown's new stage set is Awesome, it's a bit different to the SummerSlam set so I'm assuming this set is permanent. The Tag Titles have silver plates, not a fan of that, should be Gold.


----------



## Bayley <3

:lmao the smackdown women's division is so shallow. It's Becky, Nikki and geeks.


----------



## Griselda

I'm gonna be the odd man out here and say that I like the uniform look they're giving the main titles.


----------



## T0M

Typical WWE. Creatively redundant.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Blue belt > Red belt


----------



## Sincere

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Becky chants... :mark:


:yes :becky


----------



## Dolorian

American Alpha is obviously winning that.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Those Becky chants tho!!


----------



## Godway

Becky chants, time for her to job to someone before the crowd likes her too much. 

lmao Slater


----------



## SovereignVA

HEATH SLATER!!!!

Wait, Backlash is Smackdown only right?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Love the design for the Women's Title! That's what I was hoping it would look like that it would match the Raw one but be blue.


----------



## Ace

That women's title looks sick.


----------



## wkc_23

SLATER :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies

One Man baaaaaaand!


----------



## DammitChrist

The ONE MAN BAND BAYBAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Heath :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Backlash is going to be awesome. 

One Man Band Baybay!


----------



## wwetna1

I kinda wish we saw Kane and Bryan together saying NO 

SLATER BABY !!!


----------



## Headliner

I think Eva would have one the SD womens title if she didn't get suspended.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Them Becky chants :zayn3


----------



## HiddenFlaw

its slater!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the real face of Smackdown: Heath Slater, baybay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario

Becky's new attire looks great. She should keep that look. The new titles aren't bad, either.


----------



## Mra22

Slater!!! Bay bay!!!! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Slatah bay-baaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Slater is so much more over than Reigns...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Slater more over than Reigns is right now.


----------



## Erik.

Heath Slater :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Slater is so fucking over. Star.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Slater is super over, he's Awesome, give the man an I.C Title run.


----------



## the_hound

the same shitty fucking belts, another tournament............is it too much to ask for a little bit of change instead of the same shite served up each and every week, think it was plain to see that the first post draft show was a one off.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SLATER! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan

You know what? Those titles look nice and the blue works really well with the womens title, it actually looks better than the RAW title


----------



## BehindYou

Think the tag titles look so much better in blue and silver.

Slater is so over! They need to keep this story going at all costs, don't rush it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is it me or does Slater look like a star rn with the black shirt & shades ?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please give Slater an IC Title shot so he can beat The Miz.


----------



## DammitChrist

Did Heath just imply he wants to compete for the Women's Championship?? LOL xD


----------



## Amber B

The corpsing. :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Not equipped :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Slater > Rock.


----------



## DoubtGin

Slater is the new Sandow, but without the shitty gimmick.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao Slater is killing it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'm actually coming around on Slater. Dude is winning me over.


----------



## Shadowcran

Heath Slater-Jobber who will never know he's a jobber.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Didn't WCW do this "I need a job here" angle?


----------



## BehindYou

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Is it me or does Slater look like a star rn with the black shirt & shades ?


 He didn't even look that bad face to face with Brock a few weeks ago!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Slater is so fucking over it's amazing.


----------



## wkc_23

Might be Curt Hawkins


----------



## razzathereaver

PFFFFT!
:lol


----------



## Sincere

Omg Heath + partner for tag team champs :lmao That would be amazing


----------



## Irrelevant

:0 Revival call-up?


----------



## StylesP1

Find a tag team? The Revival:mark:


----------



## Mra22

Slater better win !


----------



## Griselda

I can't wait for this Slater bandwagoning to be over. Nobody gives a fuck about him for years but put him in some comedy segments and all of a sudden he's this massive star being held back.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope it's not Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Shadowcran

Who will he get?


----------



## Headliner

These new sets look AMAZING.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Why is Ziggler attacking AJ Styles?


----------



## SovereignVA

This is awesome!

This opening segment is awesome!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Too bad. Slater & Styles could rule the Universe.


----------



## Lothario

Heel AJ is money.


----------



## witchblade000

So Shane is gonna no-sell his ass kicking from Brock on Sunday?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Who would have ever thought that Heath Slater would get so over that he would make Shane McMahon look like a heel.


----------



## DoubtGin

Slater makes Bryan and Shane getting booed.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

AJ and Heath tag team would be the GOAT Tag team.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Heather Slater could be his name if he was a girl lol. But no he probably shouldn't fight for the Women's Title haha.


----------



## Stephleref

Heath Slater for Smackdown Tag Team Champion.


----------



## Prayer Police

Heath Slater as the new member of the Club would have been money.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This shit is so much better than RAW.


----------



## Mra22

This is putting RAW to shame


----------



## Lethal Evans

Man, Slater is fucking legit rn.


----------



## SpeedStick

Stinger Fan said:


> Why is Ziggler attacking AJ Styles?


Styles call him a loser


----------



## Bayley <3

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Slater more over than Reigns is right now.


Francesca 2 is more over than Reigns right now.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm late guys, what did I miss?


----------



## God Movement

This shit started pretty well. AJ vs Ziggler vs Ambrose at Backlash it seems.


----------



## StylesP1

This is building toward a triple threat at Backlash where Ziggler takes the pin for Ambrose setting up Styles vs Ambrose at No Mercy. I can get behind that.


----------



## Shadowcran

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope it's not Curt Hawkins.


Rats...It probably is.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Looks like the political debate between Styles and Ziggler at catering has spilled out onto the show itself.


----------



## spinningedge

10 minutes in and SmackDown is already better than Raw was all of last night.

This show is surprising me.... Really good stuff.


----------



## Peerless

Great opening so far.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wait, why is Dolph attacking him?


----------



## wwetna1

People low key sleeping on the fact AJ Styles has only had one match on SDLive and not even a one on one match at that. Cena has had only one match. Orton has also only had one competitive one on one on SD. 

MEanwhile Raw got to give their shit away to fil out the time. Thats hwy CWC needs to be hour one of Raw and the other guys and girls who are there now work the next 2 hours


----------



## Mra22

I'm thinking Heath pairs up with Curt Hawkins


----------



## wkc_23

Told yall.. Smackdown already better than RAW :lol :lol


----------



## Natecore

Great damn opening segment. So unpredictable. So good. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BehindYou said:


> He didn't even look that bad face to face with Brock a few weeks ago!


Absolutely, stood eye level with the man.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

AJ better not lose to Ziggler of all people after beating Cena clean.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Did Smackdown get all of the good writers?


----------



## ChicagoFit

That was a fantastic opening segment


----------



## DammitChrist

Gotta love Dolph's rough edge (even if I am the only one XD)


----------



## Headliner

Stinger Fan said:


> Why is Ziggler attacking AJ Styles?


He's still mad that AJ shitted on him in the locker room for losing at Summerslam.


----------



## D2theLux

Gotta say I love those belts more than new Raw belt. But maybe that's just because blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Erik.

So we're going to get Ziggler/AJ Styles feud.

Who is going for the title? Wyatt


----------



## razzathereaver

10 minutes of SD >>>>>>>> 3 whole hours of the B Show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WOW.

The "war" is over!

SD just beat 1 month of RAW in 10 mins.


----------



## What A Maneuver

That first 10 minutes was better than 90% of Summerslam and all of Raw, and it wasn't like it was earth shattering. Really like Smackdown.


----------



## Life010

Heath will find Samoa Joe in the back and destroy all tag teams:smile2:


----------



## Shadowcran

Someone answer me this...When did frozen pizza become better than Dominos and Pizza Hut(other pizza places still have the edge)?


----------



## sarcasma

Like someone beat me to the punch...10 minutes in and SD already beats RAW this week. This show is so hot right now. Ambrose hasnt even shown up yet.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Slater/Undertaker is going to be an amazing tag team


----------



## DoubtGin

Great opening segment, by the way. Did not drag, highlighted the tag team and women's division, Slater ruled again and we will get a decent AJ/Ziggler match out of it tonight, I guess.


----------



## Trophies

So are the sets permanent? Really hope so. Looking real good.


----------



## Lothario

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm actually coming around on Slater. Dude is winning me over.


Agreed. I was never big on him but he's taking the ball and running with it here. This is what it means to grab a brass ring lol. He's getting over with an angle that would kill a less charismatic one. He should be given a legit shot in the midcard after this to see if he can make something if it, but you remember what happened to Sandow so... :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Slater should win the tag tournament. He's more over than any team on the roster by a huge margin. If they have him lose, they'll just get heat on who beats him, but not enough to keep it on them.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm late guys, what did I miss?


Hulk Hogan returned to WWE


----------



## wwetna1

DoubtGin said:


> Slater is the new Sandow, but without the shitty gimmick.


Plus he is a better wrestler and in better shape without his belly sticking out over his tights. 

I wouldn't mind him getting a young guy like Crews as his partner since he hasn't brought his personality out yet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DammitC said:


> Gotta love Dolph's rough edge (even if I am the only one XD)


You're not the only one, the man has been phenomenal since the brand split.


----------



## snail69

Loved Slater for years, his biggest problem has always been he is too good at jobbing! 

He has good mic skills, decent in the ring and good charisma but he's just too good at making others look exceptional!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22

wkc_23 said:


> Told yall.. Smackdown already better than RAW :lol :lol


Exactly felt almost Attitude Era esque at the beginning


----------



## Sincere

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm late guys, what did I miss?


Heath Slater being awesome and getting himself + mystery partner inserted into the tag title situation.

The live audience putting Becky over.

Ziggler/Styles feud build.

New titles reveal. Women's six-pack challenge for title.


----------



## ElTerrible

spinningedge said:


> 10 minutes in and SmackDown is already better than Raw was all of last night.
> 
> This show is surprising me.... Really good stuff.


Agreed. Great start. See that´s how you incorporate a character into a long-term storyline and actually build him up. Now everybody is looking forward to Slater, the tag belts and todays show with the tag part search. Also AJ LOL. :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3

I still don't get the hype around Bliss personally. She hasn't shown me anything to suggest she will be a star. She has time on her side I suppose. :draper2


----------



## Griselda

God, Nattie with a mic. How unfortunate.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Who keeps thinking it is a good idea to let Nattie talk?


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Damn, Naomi is fine.


----------



## I am the Storm

Great opening. AJ was great boasting as a heel. The introduction of the new belts and announcements of each match was great. Slater....great. AJ was great for a second time.

And now Becky wrestling!

We're off to a great start!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky's new gear is nice. I liked it at Summerslam. I'm glad she is keeping it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky and Bliss... My body can't take this. :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Slater is so hilarious that him and Kane could also work as a team. Hell its where Kane excels lol


----------



## Mra22

Two of the hottest divas wrestling


----------



## DGenerationMC

I got Nikki or Becky winning the title at Backlash.


----------



## Mainboy

Alexa v Becky


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Brawls. Wrestlers who are organically liked. 

Organic babyface woman in Becky.

A well liked face champ in Ambrose.

A super talented, hilarious heel in Styles.

A super over free agent.

And just 2 fucking hours.


----------



## Shadowcran

I think it's due to Smackdown having a feel to it, a pulse. Raw seems like Same old Shit. Smackdown knows it has nowhere to go but up and keeps improving every week.


----------



## wwetna1

Why the fuck do they let Natalya talk? I mean for fucks sake


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin should be Ziggler's enforcer; Diesel to his HBK.


----------



## Dolorian

Becky's outfit has our approval. Hope she keeps it.


----------



## StylesP1

AJ fucking killing it, Becky vs Alexa...great start SD.


----------



## Trophies

I can't imagine how bored Tyson Kidd gets at Natties voice.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Any guesses on who Heath's partner will be? I'm still trying to figure out who the entire roster still is so I don't know.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky is so fucking over :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Alexa looks as light as a feather while standing on Becky


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I love Becky so much.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

What A Maneuver said:


> Any guesses on who Heath's partner will be? I'm still trying to figure out who the entire roster still is so I don't know.


Kane is my guess, he works well in comedic roles.


----------



## wwetna1

TheLooseCanon said:


> Brawls. Wrestlers who are organically liked.
> 
> Organic babyface woman in Becky.
> 
> A well liked face champ in Ambrose.
> 
> A super talented, hilarious heel in Styles.
> 
> A super over free agent.
> 
> And just 2 fucking hours.


You forgot that the names don't hog the time or need 10 mins of talking and 15 mins of matches every week in Cena /Orton compared to Rollins/Reigns


----------



## Stephleref

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm late guys, what did I miss?


AJ & Ziggler fighting,tag team tournament ending at Backlash for the SDL silver tag titles,women 6 pack title match at Backlash for the SDL womens title. (its the same women title but blue instead of red)


----------



## razzathereaver

wwetna1 said:


> Slater is so hilarious that him and Kane could also work as a team. Hell its where Kane excels lol


This has never once even crossed my mind but now I want it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Good evening people. A nice start there if you think about it: we have set up a direction for tv interractions in the tag division leading to Backlash while adding some extra stakes for Heath Slater, we got a touch of animosity for a Ziggler/Styles program and Styles breaking up this gathering in a cocky heel way as well which they need to do more of if they aren't re-turning AJ. Three objectives worked on in 17 minutes not the most creative of ways but hey: pretty good stuff to kill one stone entirely and work on two in 17 minutes especially juxtaposing with last night eh?


----------



## Natecore

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Becky's new gear is nice. I liked it at Summerslam. I'm glad she is keeping it.


What? It's ugly. Worst she's ever had.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky is one of those wrestlers who should never turn heel.


----------



## wkc_23

Nice sunset by Bliss.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit, Becky is over!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Headliner said:


> He's still mad that AJ shitted on him in the locker room for losing at Summerslam.





SpeedStick said:


> Styles call him a loser


I must have missed something then


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi's new entrance and gear is cool it's different the blacklight is awesome. I hope she wins the title at some point she almost won the Divas Title until Aksana kneed her in the eye.


----------



## Godway

PUSH THIS CHICK


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That looked similar to the old disarmher !


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Alexa is just saving herself for Backlash, brothers.


----------



## SovereignVA

I had no idea Naomi was also on commentary :lmao


----------



## StylesP1

WAR Becky!!! 

Alexa is 25 years old guys. Talk about potential. Good match.


----------



## wkc_23

Hope becky becomes the Smackdown women's champ.


----------



## Mra22

Becky wins !! :mark:


----------



## Sincere

Flying fire arm...? :aries2 fpalm

Never again Mauro...


----------



## Dolorian

If you don't like Becky you need to do some soul searching.


----------



## Insomnia

Becky actually won!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

FYI: would ya'll have Randy show up tonight as a follow up or would ya'll sell the TKO/damage by holding Randy off?


----------



## I am the Storm

Good little match. Becky is great today and Bliss will someday be great, no doubt.


----------



## wwetna1

Miz shitting on him like he aint there lol


----------



## witchblade000

Damn, Naomi is ugly as fuck.


----------



## DoubtGin

match was fairly good, Natalya and Naomi on commentary were awful though


----------



## Mra22

Miz :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Natecore said:


> What? It's ugly. Worst she's ever had.


What are you talking about! :surprise: It looks awesome to me.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL the Miz being a troll


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Ya know, if SDL keeps outperforming RAW, the only thing that will happen is Vince will fuck it up to keep it below RAW. The dude is screwed up like that. He'll send AJ to RAW and Strowman to SDL and make him Champ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

An ok comedy backstage promo that didn't involve unicorn dildos. Another win for the Blue guys.


----------



## Natecore

Sorry Miz, no ticket.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Fucking congratulate Miz so much for keeping himself relevant the way he does.


----------



## God Movement

witchblade000 said:


> Damn, Naomi is ugly as fuck.


:lawler


----------



## Bayley <3

Alexa bliss screams valet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

witchblade000 said:


> Damn, Naomi is ugly as fuck.


No the hell she ain't.


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao MIZ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

that was fantastic


----------



## Godway

The SD women are doing everything better than the RAW women. No need to try and put on indie classics every week, they have basic matches for 5-8 minutes to get an outcome across and build.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Smackdown is puttin' in works folks!!!

HAHA at Miz/Slater!!!! PURE GOLD!

And congrats to Miz if that was real!


----------



## razzathereaver

:lol I love Miz. He doesn't get anywhere near the props he deserves.


----------



## Mra22

Miz is such a great heel


----------



## JDP2016

:lol: Good luck Carmella. :lol:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Becky's new gear is nice. I liked it at Summerslam. I'm glad she is keeping it.


She looks like an extra from Vikings.

I'm into it.


----------



## Erik.

Miz is great.

Wish he was involved in more meaningful feuds though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bayley <3 said:


> Alexa bliss screams valet.


Yep. She's hot, but she's a manager that just talks shit and look pretty.


----------



## DammitChrist

WrestlingOracle said:


> FYI: would ya'll have Randy show up tonight as a follow up or would ya'll sell the TKO/damage by holding Randy off?



Yea, hold Randy off to sell the TKO/damage.

By the way, I liked how Orton was the one that usually opened the show for these previous 3 weeks (up until now). It helped set the show off to a good start


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

witchblade000 said:


> Damn, Naomi is ugly as fuck.


That's mean to say! :frown2:


----------



## Snake Plissken

There's no way Slater can be a Heel anymore, I don't know if WWE intentionally booked him this way in hopes of him getting more crowd support but it's awesome, Slater could finally be on the path to long awaited success.


----------



## Natecore

DoubtGin said:


> Becky is one of those wrestlers who should never turn heel.


She isn't heel now? Hmmm, wonder why I hate her so much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

razzathereaver said:


> :lol I love Miz. He doesn't get anywhere near the props he deserves.


Him and Neville are two of the most underrated in the WWE.

Someone give me 3 more to fill out WWE's top 5 most underrated.


----------



## checkcola

Becky is definitely over, hope she's the first champ


----------



## Headliner

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Naomi's new entrance and gear is cool it's different the blacklight is awesome. I hope she wins the title at some point she almost won the Divas Title until Aksana kneed her in the eye.


I don't see her being champ anytime soon. I think this title/upper half of the division is going to be dominated by Becky, Nikki and Eva when she returns.


----------



## Sincere

Smackdown crowd > Summerslam crowd


----------



## Mra22

JDP2016 said:


> :lol: Good luck Carmella. :lol:


Carmella and Nickki <3


----------



## Bayley <3

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yep. She's hot, but she's a manager that just talks shit and look pretty.


It was perfect against the Vaudevillains in NXT. She slapped the shit out of them then hid behind Blake and murphy. She's a perfect heel valet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> She isn't heel now? *Hmmm, wonder why I hate her so much.*


Because you're a bad person.


----------



## DammitChrist

Stinger Fan said:


> I must have missed something then



No worries, it occurred before the Smackdown intro started.


----------



## witchblade000

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Him and Neville are two of the most underrated in the WWE.
> 
> Someone give me 3 more to fill out WWE's top 5 most underrated.


R-Truth? His heel run was awesome.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

razzathereaver said:


> :lol I love Miz. He doesn't get anywhere near the props he deserves.


He's the drizzling shits in the ring. Great on the mic though.


----------



## Godway

Now that Nikki is back, they never pass up an opportunity to hand her something. So she'll probably win it. Fucking shame.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Godway said:


> The SD women are doing everything better than the RAW women. No need to try and put on indie classics every week, they have basic matches for 5-8 minutes to get an outcome across and build.


Raw's women division is three of the four Horsewomen and a bunch of jobber, except for Nia who is squashing jobbers. Smackdown is at least trying to showcase all the women.


----------



## Sincere

JDP2016 said:


> :lol: Good luck Carmella. :lol:


I just hope they don't let her on the mic. Please no mic for Carmella until she has her voice surgically altered.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DoubtGin said:


> Becky is one of those wrestlers who should never turn heel.


Agreed.

I even think Bayley should turn heel one day. Just imagine her not hugging a kid and instead beats the fuck out of him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> She looks like an extra from Vikings.
> 
> I'm into it.


:smile2: I'm glad others like it to it makes her look tough and cool to me. I liked her old gear to and this new gear is awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Headliner said:


> I don't see her being champ anytime soon. I think this title/upper half of the division is going to be dominated by Becky, Nikki and *Eva* when she returns.


----------



## Natecore

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yep. She's hot, but she's a manager that just talks shit and look pretty.


She's what 2 years into being a worker. She's fine. Give her time.

Damn.


----------



## Shadowcran

Domino's -We put lousy toppings on cardboard and people actually buy it!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Ascensionloseslol


----------



## Bayley <3

:maury I remember when we had hope for the ascension. :mj2


----------



## shutupchico

SD is so fuckin good, i'm even interested in watching the ascension.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents




----------



## D2theLux

The fact that they actually have Miz in commercials really takes this current iteration of the a-list gimmick to the next level.


----------



## Dolorian

We know it will be Usos vs American Alpha for those titles with Alpha winning.


----------



## T0M

Jimmy and Jay are 6'3"?

They look about 5'8".


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bayley <3 said:


> :maury I remember when we had hope for the ascension. :mj2


We had hope ? :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Roman has fucked the Uso's, his stank has carried over to them.


----------



## Coaster

Really? I skipped the Apollo match (can you blame me?), but I thought his match with Dean last month was incredible.


----------



## finalnight

Slater and Miz getting more TV time than Cena. Oh What A Time To Be Alive


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Both of these teams are just so... bleh.


----------



## StylesP1

Mauro making me care about The Ascension.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62165121 said:


>


Just shows you blue makes shit look better.


----------



## DoubtGin

The reaction to the Usos is getting worse and worse.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

its very embarassing when Bryan and Shane are more over than the whole roster huh?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dolorian said:


> We know it will be Usos vs American Alpha for those titles with Alpha winning.


I actually think AA will upset The Usos in the semi-finals, only to lose in the finals to Slater & his partner due to The Usos' interference.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

JBL buries Otunga's wife. Marked.


----------



## JDP2016

I feel bad for anyone who is the IC or U.S champion because those belts don't allow for custom plates.


----------



## Godway

PanopticonPrime said:


> Raw's women division is three of the four Horsewomen and a bunch of jobber, except for Nia who is squashing jobbers. Smackdown is at least trying to showcase all the women.


It's boring to me. Charlotte is definitely grown into a solid performer, but Sasha is a fucking horrible protagonist. I don't give a fuck about her. It's all try hard bullshit, and basically making her into female Reigns.


----------



## Bayley <3

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> We had hope ? :lol


When they were getting called up yeah. It lasted about.. two week :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Bayley <3 said:


> :maury I remember when we had hope for the ascension. :mj2


We did? Those people actually existed?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

T0M said:


> Jimmy and Jay are 6'3"?
> 
> They look about 5'8".


And they can only get 3 inches above the top rope.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Otunga is aids he makes JBL sound great.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Headliner said:


> I don't see her being champ anytime soon. I think this title/upper half of the division is going to be dominated by Becky, Nikki and Eva when she returns.


I hope Becky wins it soon. That would be great! :grin2: And I'm glad Nikki is back. We will have to wait and see what they are gonna do with Eva what with being suspended any everything but at Summerslam they gave a excuse for her not being there so maybe they will keep this gimmick going for a while.


----------



## boxing55

nikki bella go to win the smackdown women championship at backlash


----------



## Shadowcran

I miss the days of foreign objects and managers...Maybe the Astenchion could use a "Precious" Paul Ellering....Or maybe they just suck.

*yes, I know how to spell Ascension.


----------



## wkc_23

First thing I've ever agreed with JBL on.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents




----------



## DoubtGin

So, I have a question. When Slater said he's going to join the tournament, Shane mentioned that it will be a 8 team tournament then.

We got the 6 teams from Summerslam + Slater's team. Any idea who the 8th one could be?


----------



## Natecore

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What are you talking about! :surprise: It looks awesome to me.


That coconut looking top and tacky see through mesh?

Ewwwwww.


----------



## AngryConsumer

StylesP1 said:


> Mauro making me care about The Ascension.


Likely won't happen, but a W for The Ascension may go a long ways in bringing them back to relevance.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:russo


----------



## Mra22

Idk why people hate the USO's so much


----------



## razzathereaver

Never thought I'd see the day where I agree with JBL.


----------



## StylesP1

He said he would find a tag team for them to face. Guessing Revival call up :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

JBL - "....knowing that we're better than Monday Night Raw...." 

^ one comment that I can actually agree with him on.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I hate how predictable tournaments that WWE do are it would be a nice surprise once in a while to see Ascension get a win.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley <3 said:


> When they were getting called up yeah. It lasted about.. two week :lmao


It was fine until JBL buried the living shit out of them.


----------



## snail69

I think The Ascension might take this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico

really good match. ascension got to show their repetoire, and the usos didn't overdo it with the super kicks.


----------



## Kabraxal

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62165377 said:


>


Is that real? If so holy fuck... They made the tag titles look goooood.


----------



## JDP2016

TheLooseCanon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I even think Bayley should turn heel one day. Just imagine her not hugging a kid and instead beats the fuck out of him.


Yeah a grown woman beating up a kid is bad publicity waiting to happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Godway said:


> It's boring to me. Charlotte is definitely grown into a solid performer, but Sasha is a fucking horrible protagonist. I don't give a fuck about her. It's all try hard bullshit, and basically making her into female Reigns.


Sasha has a heel character and they are trying to make her a sympathetic underdog. Not working. Her character is about being a 'Boss', not an underdog.

With Bayley now there, she needs to return as a heel and attack Bayley.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62165377 said:


>


That looks way better than Raw's tag title. I hate the black and brown.


----------



## DoubtGin

Average match, at least it was fairly short because no way Ascension were ever going to win.


----------



## witchblade000

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62165377 said:


>


That belt looks better than the original one on Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah a grown woman beating up a kid is bad publicity waiting to happen.


lol wasn't serious about that part. But heel Bayley is money in the future.


----------



## Natsuke

It's actually hilarious how much better the belts on smackdown look than Raw.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin

Huh, I thought they mentioned on the pre-show that Orton won't be there.


----------



## StylesP1

witchblade000 said:


> That belt looks better than the original one on Raw.


Blue/silver > black/bronze


----------



## I am the Storm

Should've had Randy take a week or two off to sell that ass whoopin', IMO.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Natsuke said:


> It's actually hilarious how much better the belts on smackdown look than Raw.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.


Better belts for the better show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

All Blue everything. Fuck RAW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Guys lets take a minute to congratulate Vacant as he just became the longest reining WWE Universal Champion of all time


----------



## Natecore

First time I've been interested in the 8 years I've returned to watching wrestling. Let's see what he says. Taking a beating is unique for his character.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Natecore said:


> That coconut looking top and tacky see through mesh?
> 
> Ewwwwww.


kay Fine Your entitled to your opinion then! 

:wink2: I'm just being silly by the way :grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist

Geralt z Rivii said:


> Should've had Randy take a week or two off to sell that ass whoopin', IMO.


Maybe he'll come out with crutches/bandages on his head or something


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62165377 said:


>


I'm still pissed that they're not actually retro titles like it had been said, but the silver looks way better than the bronze penny bullshit. And a nickel is worth more than a penny.


----------



## Natecore

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol wasn't serious about that part. But heel Bayley is money in the future.


Austin turned heel and drove away millions of viewers. Bayley should NEVER turn heel.


----------



## JDP2016

So Alexa loss tonight. Anyone gonna start #boycottSmackdownLive?


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Snake Plissken

I will say the silver isn't usually my preference for a Championship "gold all the way" but the SmackDown Titles look way better with silver plates and the blue strap, they aren't amazing but the silver compliments the design better than the bronze look RAW has.


----------



## StylesP1

The GOAT :mark:

Will Cena be a Liar or a Loser tonight?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Cena's Armband :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

IMO AJ Styles has the best entrance in the WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The light effects on AJ's entrance are very cool.


----------



## dclikewah

They dont want none!

Best theme in WWE at the moment IMO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

They don't want none!


----------



## Godway

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sasha has a heel character and they are trying to make her a sympathetic underdog. Not working. Her character is about being a 'Boss', not an underdog.
> 
> With Bayley now there, she needs to return as a heel and attack Bayley.


She still has her boss character. It just sucks because she can't talk in front of live crowds, and since she was getting smark pops they started doing the only thing they know how to do, giving her lame comedy skits. That Enzo/Sasha promo was one of the most cringe things I've seen all year. You don't see them pulling that kind of pandering nonsense with the SD women.


----------



## Natecore

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I'm still pissed that they're not actually retro titles like it had been said, but the silver looks way better than the bronze penny bullshit. And a nickel is worth more than a penny.


What year is the penny?


----------



## Leather Rebel

I legit loled at the "Defeated John Cena at Summerslam" trivia. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

GOAT :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Nah Otunga shut up you were shitting on Styles all over :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Natecore said:


> Austin turned heel and drove away millions of viewers. Bayley should NEVER turn heel.


Austin. Bayley.


----------



## D2theLux

I figured out who the 8th tag team is... Shelton Benjamin is coming back. Just need Charlie Haas. Return of WGTT!

One can dream.


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ has that big star feel


----------



## I am the Storm

The P1 himself, AJ Styles!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Phenomenal Hoot :mark:

:mark: :mark: Obama Hoot :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: Soccer Mom Hair Hoot :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Victor Chaos

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62165121 said:


>


That will look perfect around the waste of Queen Nikki Bella.


----------



## Godway

lmao AJ wearing the armband. And shitting on Ziggler. He's already coming across as a bigger star than anyone on RAW.


----------



## Mra22

AJ Style's mic work had improved tremendously


----------



## Prayer Police

so, roll a 3 image montage?


----------



## DoubtGin

Smackdown's flow is so great.


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>



Here I am, my man! :dance


----------



## Snake Plissken

Styles and Cena put on a good match at SummerSlam, AJ is awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

AJ now has the magical Cena armband! 

Now he's invincible! Unbeatable!


----------



## Mra22

Lmbo :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

How nice of AJ to take in former Cena fans


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Hopefully the armband was the source of Cena's powers.


----------



## wkc_23

Whoever questioned AJ's mic abilities is really wrong. He's pretty damn good on the stick


----------



## Mra22

Man this SD is on fire !!!!


----------



## Headliner

Ziggler that mad AJ shitted on him for losing at Summerslam:lol

I think it's going to be a triple threat for the WWE title.


----------



## Trophies

Jaime Noble of J Security.


----------



## Bayley <3

Daniel Bryan is a million times better at the GM role than Foley


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ with dat truth bomb.


----------



## Godway

LMAO this promo is amazing. 

Also LMAO at the "Cena is an ok guy' sign. Whoever made that is a sign legend.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Bobby Roode has Glorious Bombs, and AJ Styles has Truth Bombs.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose vs Styles happening :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Oh fuck off Bryan! So much for things being about the superstars.


----------



## Natecore

What is this close up shot of D Bry?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

He didn't come close at all Daniel...


----------



## StylesP1

Crowd is fire.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Give Ziggler/AJ a good amount of time and they could put on the best TV match of the year.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Man I wish Daniel could still wrestle.


----------



## Hawkke

Can anyone, anyone at all explain to me why Ziggler is mad at Styles? Is there any story behind it? Anything? Any Reason?

*before that match announcement.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Is that Billy Kidman at ringside?


----------



## God Movement

AJ jobbing to Ziggler tonight

:lawler


----------



## Prayer Police

um......so it's still a win win for AJ?


----------



## DoubtGin

Damn, this crowd is hot.


----------



## Bayley <3

That's duuuumb. So styles is in the match regardless. Derp


----------



## Mra22

So AJ is in the match regardless?


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Damn, guess that means AJ is losing.


----------



## dclikewah

So either way AJ is in right?


----------



## StylesP1

Holy shit, the show that keeps giving.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler confirmed to win lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit, now I don't know who's going to win this match lol


----------



## I am the Storm

No, Daniel, Ziggler didn't.

AJ gonna show the Twitter crybaby how greatness steals the show.


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ needs to win. If they seriously have aj lose after beating John cena LMAO


----------



## checkcola

Put Ziggler out of his misery, AJ!


----------



## Abisial

Wait.. if AJ wins he becomes #1 contender but if Ziggler wins he gets added to it....but if Ziggler wins then wouldn't AJ not be in the match


----------



## SpeedStick

I knew it here come the 50/50 booking sh*t , Ziggler must win since he lost sunday


----------



## Natecore

So AJ is in the match either way?


----------



## wkc_23

So either way, it's a win/win. I'm digging it.


----------



## finalnight

The way David Otunga said she's back was so weird


----------



## JDP2016

I may actually watch this main even instead of going to sleep.


----------



## Natsuke

Wait.

So AJ's in the match no matter what right? LOL


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

If Ziggler goes over it will be one of the stupidest decisions they've done in a while and waste of a clean Cena lost.


----------



## razzathereaver

So, AJ gets a shot either way? :lmao


----------



## T0M

Otunga is absolutely tragic on commentary. What do they see in him?


----------



## imthegame19

Well Dolph is beating AJ tonight.


----------



## Mra22

StylesP1 said:


> Crowd is fire.


I don't blame them, have a great show, have a great crowd


----------



## Headliner

That makes no sense. He basically just told us that AJ is facing LSDean for the WWE title regardless and Mr.Ziggles have to win just to be added to the match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Aj just fucking killed it in that segment. Shorter, passion fueled promos are excellent for him.


----------



## dclikewah

DoubtGin said:


> Damn, this crowd is hot.


The paying fans are happy that a long time ago they bought tix to what has been the better show since the draft.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hey Jamie Noble was one of the security guys lol.


----------



## JDP2016

So SDLive is gonna have a face Carmella, who is struggling to get over, go up against a returning Nikki Bella who got a nice pop when she returned at Summerslam? Nice knowing you Carmella.


----------



## Dolorian

finalnight said:


> The way David Otunga said she's back was so weird


The way Otunga La Funda says ANYTHiNG is weird...the guy is a muppet at commentary.


----------



## Natsuke

Hey Hey, The Prince of Queens!


----------



## Mra22

imthegame19 said:


> Well Dolph is beating AJ tonight.


AJ will probably get himself DQ'd


----------



## PanopticonPrime

JDP2016 said:


> I may actually watch this main even instead of going to sleep.


Will Itami help you go to sleep?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Even though it sounded dumb, I take it what they meant was Styles is automatically #1 contender for 'BeatupJohnCena', but needs to beat Dolph to get a 1 on 1. If he loses, it's a triple threat, lowering Styles' chances of winning.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hmm...

What do y'all prefer... Ambrose vs Styles or Ambrose vs Styles vs Ziggler for the strap at Backlash?

And they're giving Hawkins these vignette's like he's going to be relevant... maybe he becomes Slater's tag partner down the line?

I so wish Justin Gabriel could be brought in to tag with Slater... oh well.


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Give Ziggler/AJ a good amount of time and they could put on the best TV match of the year.


Better than Y2AJ vs New Day or Sasha vs Charlotte?

We'll see.


----------



## -XERO-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Guys lets take a minute to congratulate Vacant as he just became the longest reining WWE Universal Champion of all time


----------



## Mox Girl

That match stipulation makes no sense to me...

Also, WWE, give me some Dean please. Maybe on commentary???


----------



## Mra22

In other news that Don't Breathe movie looks crazy good !


----------



## dclikewah

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Hey Jamie Noble was one of the security guys lol.


I missed it damn! I miss J+J Security


----------



## Dolorian

I think it will end up being a triple threat that way AJ wins the belt by pinning Ziggler.


----------



## T0M

An AJ/Dolph/Dean triple threat at Backlash sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Headliner said:


> That makes no sense. He basically just told us that AJ is facing LSDean for the WWE title regardless and Mr.Ziggles have to win just to be added to the match.


It makes sense, AJ just Beat John Cena, and Ziggler lost...Ziggler should be fighting to get a title chance, not AJ Styles


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What's next for Ziggler after he loses tonight.... Wyatt?


----------



## Erik.

I understand the booking and the reason behind it, but they could have worded it better really.


----------



## God Movement

Well, AJ beating Cena makes him the number 1 contender. Ziggler in fact has no claim to a rematch. He didn't lose a title. He just lost. So Styles is the number 1 contender. Bryan sees fit to give Ziggler ONE MORE opportunity at earning a shot since he came "this" close. Hence, the stipulation.


----------



## Fissiks

Dolorian said:


> Oh fuck off Bryan! So much for things being about the superstars.


Go drown yourself in boiling water


----------



## imthegame19

Mra22 said:


> AJ will probably get himself DQ'd



Nah he will get the pinned. Ziggler needs an actual win after losing at Summerslam. My guess is Cena music hits and he comes out. Which distraction AJ and Ziggler wins. Then next week they will have Cena beat someone and add him to the match.


----------



## boxing55

ziggler go to beat aj. I just do not see wwe doing aj/deam ambose match in a single match at backlash.


----------



## Hawkke

*answered*
_So there was absolutely no reason Ziggler ran down the ramp and attacked Styles at the start of the show? No story? Nothing?_


----------



## AngryConsumer

So AJ wins, he's the No. 1 contender.

If Ziggler wins, it's a triple-threat match.

So AJ loses, which would be a horrible decision following Summerslam... he's still in the title match?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I can't get the picture to work :frown2:


----------



## DoubtGin

If it's a triple threat, AJ wins at the PPV I think and then has one or two singles matches against Ambrose.


----------



## bambamgordy

Is Curt Hawkins really stealing the Matt Hardy V1.0 facts gimmick? how dare he.


----------



## finalnight

I'm sorry I just don't get Carmella and her gimmick


----------



## DammitChrist

No worries guys, the ending to this match might have a dirty finish IF AJ loses. 

Besides, many of you probably forgot about how Ziggler pinned him last month. You want to know why? Because he's phenomenal!! If he loses to Dolph tonight, he WILL recover. He WILL make you guys forget (but that's if he loses tonight).


----------



## God Movement

Carmella

:lawler

Larger than life


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm so Fancy.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Multiple segments with the women? This isn't NXT.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

They took the mic from Carmella :lol

Good.


----------



## wkc_23

I see people saying that the stipulation makes no sense.. Which it kinda doesn't.. But hey, either way, AJ Styles is in the title match at Backlash.. So I'm happy with that :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

is Carmella ever going to get over? and FINALLY Daniel Bryan comes out without Shane.....hallelujah!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The took the mic away from Carmella's entrance, now the fans will never get to know her.


----------



## Natecore

Carmella is the worst thing in WWE today. Giving Titus vs DY a run for its money.


----------



## Bayley <3

She's struggling on her own so badly. But I like Carmella. Unfortunately.. LOLMRSCENAWINS


----------



## frankthetank91

Looks like they got the memo and cut Carmellas entrance. Damn is she hot though.


----------



## Dolorian

Fissiks said:


> Go drown yourself in boiling water


Actually, did the boiling water challenge once...good stuff!


----------



## DGenerationMC

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What's next for Ziggler after he loses tonight.... Wyatt?


I don't know because I thought Wyatt and Orton were teasing to start something last week.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Hawkke said:


> Can anyone, anyone at all explain to me why Ziggler is mad at Styles? Is there any story behind it? Anything? Any Reason?
> 
> *before that match announcement.


Well, at the start of the show, Styles came into the locker room, bragging about how he beat Cena at Summerslam. Anyway, Ziggler was in there with his head down, disappointed he didn't win the title from Ambrose and Styles got in his face. He told Ziggler he doesn't like losers and it led to a brawl between the two.


----------



## ElTerrible

This show will be a glorious 11 of 10, if Styles just drops on his back and let´s Ziggler pin him and says: you are a loser, of course I want you in the match and I´ll pin you easy. Optional Ziggler comes back with: But so can Ambrose. *leaving Styles dumbfounded.*


----------



## Headliner

Marcos 25063 said:


> It makes sense, AJ just Beat John Cena, and Ziggler lost...Ziggler should be fighting to get a title chance, not AJ Styles


But he said if Styles beats Ziggler he faces Ambrose for the WWE title. He should have left that part out.


----------



## Mra22

Looks like Carmella is done talking finally, also that pop for Nikki!


----------



## DoubtGin

AJ should lose on purpose so he can pin that jobber at the PPV :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Ooh I like that thing that Nikki does where she pops her top open


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Queen is back. Business has just picked up.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Natecore said:


> Carmella is the worst thing in WWE today. Giving Titus vs DY a run for its money.


Worst than Dana Brooke?


----------



## Prayer Police

!!! Carmella heel turn!! smart move


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Is this a Carmella heel turn ?!! BUYS BUYS BUYS I LOVE YOU SD BOOKERS !


----------



## wkc_23

Um, double turn? Lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Carmella with dat heel turn...


----------



## wwetna1

MElla went heel and Nikki gots to beat a bitch ass ... good times


----------



## checkcola

Evil Carmella


----------



## DammitChrist

Carmella heel turn and Nikki Bella face turn?


----------



## SovereignVA

Random double turn was random.....

But logical...


----------



## JDP2016

Did Carmella just turn heel?


----------



## Snake Plissken

Well that was unexpected, Carmella Heel turn.


----------



## finalnight

Nikki needs to murder this bitch


----------



## Irrelevant

Heel turn?


----------



## T0M

Was that supposed to be Carmella's finisher? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Carmella finally gave me a reason to care about her. She's better a heel. Good choice WWE!


----------



## DoubtGin

Carmella is struggling to get a good reaction.

I will also never get why the Bellas were so popular.

But it kinda makes sense to turn them both here.


----------



## Tommy-V

This is great. Carmella is much better as a heel.


----------



## Trophies

Carmella does not care about your comeback story.


----------



## Mra22

So a double switch? Carmella is a heel and Nikki turns face?


----------



## Natecore

Hawkke said:


> So there was absolutely no reason Ziggler ran down the ramp and attacked Styles at the start of the show? No story? Nothing?


Can't a guy just be pissed and beat a dude up? Also got him a possible title shot for it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Come on Nikki!!! Let's go Nikki!!! Why you gotta attack her Carmella rude!!! :nikki2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Natecore said:


> What year is the penny?


They unified the tag titles in 2010 right?...so...2010?


----------



## razzathereaver

She got cheered :lmao


----------



## God Movement

:lawler

Carmela

simply amazing


----------



## imthegame19

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What's next for Ziggler after he loses tonight.... Wyatt?


Ziggler not losing tonight lol. They didn't set up the whole Ziggler/AJ brawl stuff. For Ziggler to lose, they did that all for a reason. They will probably set up Orton/Wyatt when Orton cuts his promo.


----------



## Prayer Police

Um, so who advances?


----------



## SpeedStick

Now one is a babyface , the other a heel.


----------



## teick

SmackDown is so good!


----------



## wwetna1

Shit she just broke out Bries finisher on Nikki


----------



## Victor Chaos

Queen Nikki needs to put this is little peasant in her place............again.


----------



## Natecore

Just finished burying Carmella and this freshens her up. Now Titus is officially the worst thing in the WWE .


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Wait, the fuck? Carmella and Nikki just changed roles? Wasn't Carmella face and now she's heel? At Summerslam she was on the face side and Nikki was...Ah fuck it. This is going to hurt my head.


----------



## safc-scotty

I'm impressed, they realised Carmella as a face wasn't going to work and switched it quickly. Smackdown continues making great decisions...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OK these fuggin' shows have two different creative teams.. .there's just no way that's debatable...


----------



## RubberbandGoat

so they turned Carmella because she wasn't getting a reaction as a face...so whats their excuse for not turning Roman?


----------



## Bayley <3

In a time where SD should be making Becky the top babyface and are screaming for a top female heel.... they double turn Nikki and Carmella? 

:maury wtf


----------



## frankthetank91

Wasn't Nikki a face well before she got injured? Wouldn't say it's a double turn.


----------



## StylesP1

The double turn! Very nice. Now bring in Victoria as Carmella's mentor and help get her over. She has a lot of potential.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Double turn?! 

God bless you, Smackdown Live bookers! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

T0M said:


> Was that supposed to be Carmella's finisher? :lmao


No that's the setup for her finisher which is a submission


----------



## I am the Storm

A nice change for Carmella. She definitely needed to do something different. Hopefully she can find her footing now.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I hope the Raw writers are taking notes.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh well no Nikki match.


----------



## AmWolves10

was that really a heel turn? Crowd seemed to like it


----------



## God Movement

safc-scotty said:


> I'm impressed, they realised Carmella as a face wasn't going to work and switched it quickly. Smackdown continues making great decisions...


Indeed. She's so unlikable she HAD to be a heel.


----------



## finalnight

Carmella is so tiny that one of Nikki's tits is bigger than Carmella's entire head.


----------



## Godway

lol and THERE is clever booking. Carmella obviously sucks and is obnoxious as fuck. So turn her heel within three weeks instead of letting her DIE out there every week. She seems good enough in the ring to not embarrass herself like Dana Brooke, so maybe they'll get something out of her even if she's just a jobber.


----------



## boxing55

Camella turn heeel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

dclikewah said:


> I missed it damn! I miss J+J Security


I miss them too! Brock beat them up and they never came back. :frown2:


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I hate Nikki as a face.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I don't understand the Nikki Bella face turn they don't have a top heel but they already have a top face in Becky.


----------



## T-Viper

Jericho is texting Shane right now about Carmella.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie

Carmella was getting negative reactions so WWE turned her heel. I love SD

Sent from my GT-S7275Y using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

This was smart.

Carmella works better as a heel, Nikki is getting face pops.


----------



## Lothario

Can't believe they actually did the right thing with Carmella. She's turning heel and the right call. I was asking for a double turn with her the week after she debuted. It was obvious her character will have to go that route before properly getting over.


----------



## wkc_23

Carmella is way better off as a heel anyways.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I think Orton is getting a Sister Abigail from Bray Wyatt tonight


----------



## JDP2016

Nikki being a face pushes Becky to the number 2 face role. Poor Becky can't catch a break.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

this show is already better than Raw


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella's a natural heel, her character intially upon debuting in NXT was a heel


----------



## SpeedStick

AmWolves10 said:


> was that really a heel turn? Crowd seemed to like it


Well that the problem of doing heel turns in smarky cities , they don't come out like they need too


----------



## Dolorian

T-Viper said:


> Jericho is texting Shane right now about Carmella.


Shane better tell him it is a work! :lol


----------



## dclikewah

PanopticonPrime said:


> I hope the Raw writers are taking notes.


Yea, their notes currently say that they need to push Roman more. :vince5


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, and we STILL have more than an hour left.


----------



## Bushmaster

I guess Nikki was the biggest name they could have gotten to replace Eva at Summerslam. She was never meant to be heel so the dbl turn now, hope it doesn't ruin Carmella.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Now with Carmella as a heel, WWE should let her talk and annoy people with her voice.


----------



## Mox Girl

Lol them trying to make Nikki look sympathetic, it's not working on me. All I can remember is her acting like a huge bitch, she just doesn't seem like a face to me...


----------



## Headliner

Does anyone think they do a triple threat match so that Ziggler takes the pin in order for Dean/AJ to continue into October and November?


----------



## safc-scotty

I like Carmella as a person from Breaking Ground etc, but she's horrible as a babyface without Enzo and Cass to leech off and comes across as a natural obnoxious heel. That was the most I've enjoyed her work in ages as it just seemed so much more natural (and less cringe). It's funny how logical booking can work so well...


----------



## Dolorian

JDP2016 said:


> Nikki being a face pushes Becky to the number 2 face role. Poor Becky can't catch a break.


Nikki can't compete with Becky as a face.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

DammitC said:


> Damn, and we STILL have more than an hour left.


For once this is a good thing.


----------



## T-Viper

Dolorian said:


> Shane better tell him it is a work! [emoji38]


Carmella going off script with a vicious shoot beatdown of Nikki! [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial

Prayer Police said:


> Um, so who advances?


It's not a tournament, they are doing a 6-Pack match at BackLash.


----------



## Natecore

PanopticonPrime said:


> Worst than Dana Brooke?


I don't love Dana but I think she makes a good goblin sidekick to Charlotte. A pesky little nuisance trolling Charlotte's opponents.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Iron Man said:


> I guess Nikki was the biggest name they could have gotten to replace Eva at Summerslam. She was never meant to be heel so the dbl turn now, hope it doesn't ruin Carmella.


Ok, that sig is fire.


----------



## wwetna1

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't understand the Nikki Bella face turn they don't have a top heel but they already have a top face in Becky.


Nikki wasn't technically a heel. She returned to a louder pop than the whole World title match got. She never cheated in the match, in fact she stepped away when the other girls did in the corner. She got cheap shotted by Carmella at one point in the match but did not retaliate. She then did a face interview and told the fans thank you. She returned to a heel team because as she said in her interview it was a chance to get in the ring right then.

It's basically letting Nikki run the course she returned back on and letting Carmella be bitch with the new Princess gear she debuted and her stopping with the intro


----------



## Mra22

Not looking forward to jobber Wyatt vs Orton


----------



## razzathereaver

Donnie said:


> Carmella was getting negative reactions so WWE turned her heel. I love SD


You mean that the crowd rejected a babyface, so instead of forcing one on them the writers listened to the feeback and acted accordingly? What a novel idea!


----------



## Dolorian

Let's see what Orton has to say...


----------



## Asuka842

They actually realized that babyface Carmella wasn't working and made a change, bravo. If only they'd do that with certain other performers coughRomanReignscough. 

But babyface Nikki does make me fear that Becky will be overshadowed yet again. Woman just cannot catch a break.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I thought Carmella should've been heel all the way back in NXT, so I'm happy where she's heading now.


----------



## wkc_23

Holy shit, Lesnar has bankrupted. How dare you do such a thing steph.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Sasha = Carmella ???

Even before the turn... Carmella just needs to step her mat ability up.


----------



## Godway

Dolorian said:


> Nikki can't compete with Becky as a face.


Doesn't matter. They love the kid pops when Nikki's music hits.


----------



## DammitChrist

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't understand the Nikki Bella face turn they don't have a top heel but they already have a top face in Becky.


 Maybe it's so that they can build up the heel women (Alexa Bliss and Carmella) by having them feud with two credible face women. I think it'll be easier for them to have 2 Smackdown storylines at the same time. However, they can still add more women to this roster


----------



## Sazer Ramon

I'm interested to see how Orton tries to play off this loss


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ok, judging by that pop maybe Summerslam didn't ruin Orton's face momentum.


----------



## Clique

Randy got straight murked at SummerSlam. 

Smackdown has been good for another consistent week.


----------



## wwetna1

PanopticonPrime said:


> I hope the Raw writers are taking notes.


Someone needs to be in their ear saying CWC guys are hour one. The second and third hours aka traditional Raw should only be for the roster they are using now


----------



## Godway

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Sasha = Carmella ???
> 
> Even before the turn... Carmella just needs to step her mat ability up.


she just needs to start diving outside the ring onto her head and she'll be right on par with Sasha.


----------



## SovereignVA

Did Lesnar beat the swag out of Orton?

What is here wearing? :lmao


----------



## JDP2016

Iron Man said:


> I guess Nikki was the biggest name they could have gotten to replace Eva at Summerslam. She was never meant to be heel so the dbl turn now, hope it doesn't ruin Carmella.


Her staying a face would have ruined her. This heel turn is what she needs.


----------



## Hawkke

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Well, at the start of the show, Styles came into the locker room, bragging about how he beat Cena at Summerslam. Anyway, Ziggler was in there with his head down, disappointed he didn't win the title from Ambrose and Styles got in his face. He told Ziggler he doesn't like losers and it led to a brawl between the two.


Thank you, that explains it.



Natecore said:


> *Can't a guy just be pissed and beat a dude up?* Also got him a possible title shot for it.


No, no they can't, not in a TV show that's supposed to have stories that build feuds to pay-off matches. To tell stories you need reasons for events to occur.
Now that being said, since the above post explained it, that's fine enough a reason for the situation to get a story started.


----------



## DoubtGin

ORTON WITH PANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## T-Viper

Nikki was always going to get a face reaction after returning from injury. Not to mention "Total Bellas" starts soon and it makes no sense for her to be heel whole launching that series. A lot of hardcore fans really overlook how mainstream popular Nikki is. 

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't understand the Nikki Bella face turn *they don't have a top heel* but they already have a top face in Becky.


COME ON YOU GUYS!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AmWolves10 said:


> was that really a heel turn? Crowd seemed to like it


*Points finger*

"IT!"


----------



## witchblade000

Orton is dressed like Ziggler tonight.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Smackdown has been so good lately that I wished it was 3 hours, then I realize that Smackdown would have so much filler and would suck.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

So far SDL has been 1 hour of absolute garbage. WWE in general is completely on its arse. 3 consecutive nights of nothing. loosing patience big time with this shite


----------



## imthegame19

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think they do a triple threat match so that Ziggler takes the pin in order for Dean/AJ to continue into October and November?



Yep they didn't set that whole feud up between Ziggler/AJ tonight. Just to do AJ/Ambrose at Backlash. Ziggler will pin AJ tonight. My guess is Cena music hits and AJ turns and gets superkicked.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I think Wyatt/Orton is upcoming.


----------



## finalnight

Randy you can't be doing the Legend killer pose after you just lost in a violent ass beating


----------



## Mox Girl

Lol Randy in pants :lol

Glad to see he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Those staples are gnarly.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Sasha = Carmella ???
> 
> Even before the turn... Carmella just needs to step her mat ability up.


Bada boom, hottest Boss in the room! How you doin?


----------



## Natsuke

This crowd is 1000x better than Summerslam's crowd.


----------



## wkc_23

This past month has been the most I've seen Orton in pants.


----------



## finalnight

Randy, it wasn't a fight, it was a massacre.


----------



## ElTerrible

DammitC said:


> Maybe it's so that they can build up the heel women (Alexa Bliss and Carmella) by having them feud with two credible face women. I think it'll be easier for them to have 2 Smackdown storylines at the same time. However, they can still add more women to this roster


Yeah this seems more like Becky winning the title to add spice to her feud with Bliss, while Carmella vs. Bella is build around the neck injury. They haven´t even broken our the code of silence yet, smartly. Her cool finishing sequence would have gotten a face pop.


----------



## Prayer Police

even though he lost at SS, I'd rather see Orton vs AJ


----------



## God Movement

Bray Wyatt needs to win this feud. But he won't.


----------



## sbzero546

Ugh give the title to Ziggler already. Dean Ambrose is lame


----------



## wwetna1

So they are booking it as Shane made them call it, smart


----------



## Hawkke

PanopticonPrime said:


> I hope the Raw writers are taking notes.


The same writers still work for WWE and probably write both shows. The "brand split" is just kayfabe.


----------



## DoubtGin

Orton is some cool motherfucker.


----------



## Mra22

Ugh, jobber Wyatt here to ruin the day


----------



## Snake Plissken

Wyatt is here YES! :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

Thst Wyatt pop. Fucking push this man.


----------



## Hitman Hart

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think they do a triple threat match so that Ziggler takes the pin in order for Dean/AJ to continue into October and November?


That was my first thought when I heard Bryan's announcement. I am interested in how they book the Styles/Ziggler match. AJ's stock in the WWE right now is the highest its ever been.


----------



## Godway

BRAYYYYYYYY


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Time for Wyatt to job again :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

Ohh look Bray Wyatt is here.


----------



## Natecore

It's Bray Wyatt...time to turn the channel. First misstep of this entire Smackdown.


----------



## ChicagoFit

I've just gotta say the first hour was absolutely fantastic: relevant, unpredictable, important. Bravo!!!


----------



## Trophies

Orton vs Lesnar 2 at WM...but in the meantime Wyatt vs Orton.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think they do a triple threat match so that Ziggler takes the pin in order for Dean/AJ to continue into October and November?


I just want Dolph to win something please!!! :vincecry :JLCsad


----------



## wkc_23

Orton and Wyatt feud.. I can get behind this.


----------



## Mra22

Hawkke said:


> The same writers still work for WWE and probably write both shows. The "brand split" is just kayfabe.


No I am pretty sure both shows have different writers


----------



## SovereignVA

Congrats to whoever called Bray Wyatt.

Not interested in this feud at all....

"THE VIPER MAN, YOU ARE THE VIPER......BECAUSE THE VOICES IN YOUR HEAD.....ARE ME! THE VOICES IN YOUR HEAD ARE.......BRAY WYATT!"

Or some shit.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wyatt can lose this one as well. It's not like it matters at this point.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Prayer Police said:


> even though he lost at SS, I'd rather see Orton vs AJ


If this was Raw, we'd have gotten that match tonight.

Fortunately, the bookers/writers of Smackdown understand you need to build to these things.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Smackdown is hitting repeated homeruns tonight!:mark:


----------



## Natsuke

I miss the Hawaiian shirt.

I miss the straw fedora.

I miss the thick accent.

I miss the Bray that actually was different.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

When does Luke Harper return?


----------



## Godway

That's a fucking awesome visual, can't even see his face while he's talking. Bray is so awesome.


----------



## finalnight

Does Bray Wyatt have the Seal of the POTUS on his back???


----------



## wwetna1

Hawkke said:


> The same writers still work for WWE and probably write both shows. The "brand split" is just kayfabe.


No they actually split the writers up in two teams under a head writer for each show. Before they had two head writers who shared the same pool as opposed to having staffs. WWE told Variety they were giving them their own writing teams too and HHH said so too in a conference call. They also have their own full time agent times on each show now and full time brand separate refs.

Everything goes through Vince still but they now have a distinct Raw/SD/NXT creative, agent, and ref team


----------



## sbzero546

And this is where I Zzzz


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Bray looks like a demon biker.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Bray Wyatt the god of jobbing.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wyatt looks legit as FUCK here. :mark:


----------



## Mra22

Bray is such a joke you can't take him serious


----------



## Headliner

So I'm guessing Wyatt just ran under the ring?


----------



## Lothario

You were just pinned by Ziggler because of a turnbuckle, Bray.


----------



## wwetna1

She is hot as fuck


----------



## finalnight

This interviewer is already annoying.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol holy shit I thought that was AJ Lee for a second there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'll try to watch this later. Is SDL going for 4 straight better shows than RAW?


----------



## wkc_23

Whoever that interviewer is, she's smoking :homer


----------



## ChicagoFit

PanopticonPrime said:


> When does Luke Harper return?


Luke Harper is gonna be a while longer, in his place they've hired 80's sitcom star Valerie Harper...


----------



## Prayer Police

Shane vs Lesnar at the next big PPV?


----------



## Mra22

So a Shane and Lesnar feud?


----------



## D2theLux

Brock v Shane at Mania!

Book it.


----------



## DoubtGin

This Wyatt promo sounded familiar. Maybe because it's the same one he's doing for like two years.


----------



## wwetna1

Shane salty as fuck about the $500. Shane has J's that costs more than that. Shane go get Taker to whoop that ass now I bet lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

EL SHIV said:


> I'll try to watch this later. Is SDL going for 4 straight better shows than RAW?


Yup more Slater GOATNESS.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bray Wyatt stats

Strength - B+
Charisma - A
Durability - D
Speed - A++++ (Dude just went ghost in .453... look out Usain Bolt!)


----------



## Dolorian

Good bye Breezango


----------



## SpeedStick

OMG Lesnar vs Shane


----------



## StylesP1

A shame they dont see they have something great in Breezango. Shouldnt be jobbing them out to AA.


----------



## Mra22

EL SHIV said:


> I'll try to watch this later. Is SDL going for 4 straight better shows than RAW?


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Dolorian

I don't think they will do Shane vs Lesnar...they will probably call up Samoa Joe to SD and then setup Joe vs Lesnar


----------



## wkc_23

Underwyatt


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I personally don't care for Lesnar/Shane.


----------



## JBLoser

Blah. I get why they turned Carmella because she was dying out there as a face, and why they turned Nikki because no one wants to boo her right now... but babyface Nikki is so fucking awful. I can't buy into it because of her personality, her look, and the like. I have a bad feeling about this, and I also fear for Becky getting overshadowed.


----------



## DammitChrist

wwetna1 said:


> No they actually split the writers up in two teams under a head writer for each show. Before they had two head writers who shared the same pool as opposed to having staffs. WWE told Variety they were giving them their own writing teams too and HHH said so too in a conference call. They also have their own full time agent times on each show now and full time brand separate refs.
> 
> Everything goes through Vince still but they now have a distinct Raw/SD/NXT creative, agent, and ref team


Well, that explains why Smackdown is shitting on Raw so often


----------



## shutupchico

after the beating orton took at summerslam(mainly the blood pouring out of his head), it should be so easy to draw sympathy from the crowd, and become a big babyface, but he's just so bland, he doesn't have it in him.


----------



## witchblade000

I think this is gonna lead to Shane vs HHH in the future instead of Shane vs Brock.


----------



## finalnight

wkc_23 said:


> Underwyatt


PhelpsWyatt.


----------



## Honey Bucket

UGH. Fuck off with Shane vs. Brock (if that's what they're implying, I ain't watching).

Shane should never be able to match up to anybody, let alone a killing machine like Brock.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

StylesP1 said:


> A shame they dont see they have something great in Breezango. Shouldnt be jobbing them out to AA.


Watching this show, you get the sense and have the confidence that if Breezango gets over enough, they'll get a title shot eventually.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bray Wyatt stats
> 
> Strength - B+
> Charisma - A
> Durability - D
> Speed - A++++ (Dude just went ghost in .453... look out Usain Bolt!)


Cena is Superman, and Bray is the Reverse Flash.


----------



## Mra22

D2theLux said:


> Brock v Shane at Mania!
> 
> Book it.


Shane to dive off cage get caught in mid air by Lesnar and F'5'd


----------



## Hawkke

finalnight said:


> Does Bray Wyatt have the Seal of the POTUS on his back???


Wyatt / Harper 2016.
They have my vote, better than Trump or Clinton.




run


----------



## ChicagoFit

Dear WWE: 

One thing EVERYONE agrees on is: 
Holy Foley STINKS and we don't like it!!! 

Signed,

Every WWE Fan


----------



## RubberbandGoat

how are we supposed to believe that Shane can beat Lesnar? what's the point here? Shane has no MMA experienceor bad ass experience, I dont understand how we can buy into it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

RubberbandGoat said:


> how are we supposed to believe that Shane can beat Lesnar? what's the point here? Shane has no MMA experienceor bad ass experience, I dont understand how we can buy into it.


Shane is going to get Jericho is represent him.


----------



## Natecore

So I turn Bray Wyatt off and now I'm reading Orton vs Shane?!?!?

I didn't think things could be worse than Bray. I was wrong.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Honey Bucket said:


> UGH. Fuck off with Shane vs. Brock (if that's what they're implying, I ain't watching).
> 
> Shane should never be able to match up to anybody, let alone a killing machine like Brock.


He properly won't do anything except attack him with some weapon and do some crazy spot then get pinned.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Prayer Police said:


> Shane vs Lesnar at the next big PPV?


:HA


----------



## FROSTY

*I love both new titles! They both look incredible :mark:*


----------



## dclikewah

Mra22 said:


> Bray is such a joke you can't take him serious


I'm glad others are starting to see this. I feel like one of the few that hasn't cared at all for this character since day 1.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope Shane gets someone to fight for him.... Kane's retirement push... his final redemption? He tries to take Lesnar to hell!!!

Jason vs. Freddy feud!


----------



## StylesP1

PanopticonPrime said:


> Shane is going to get Jericho is represent him.


Its very possible Shane calls upon Joe. Brock/Joe at Survivor Series?


----------



## finalnight

If they do Lesnar vs Shane, I'm guessing he will do it Vince McMahon style and have Lesnar go through a gauntlet of Jericho, Undertaker, Orton and others before Shane is the final match.


----------



## SpeedStick

ChicagoFit said:


> Dear WWE:
> 
> One thing EVERYONE agrees on is:
> Holy Foley STINKS and we don't like it!!!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Every WWE Fan


Foley reality show need a funny character, maybe a funny neighbour?


----------



## safc-scotty

Sky box just went off/reset for anyone else in the UK?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope Shane gets someone to fight for him.... Kane's retirement push... his final redemption? He tries to take Lesnar to hell!!!
> 
> Jason vs. Freddy feud!


That's just as bad as Shane/Brock.


----------



## wwetna1

Honey Bucket said:


> UGH. Fuck off with Shane vs. Brock (if that's what they're implying, I ain't watching).
> 
> Shane should never be able to match up to anybody, let alone a killing machine like Brock.


Technically he is a mcmahon and has a whole brand of talent to throw at brock to fuck him up if he chose to go that heel route and send a message to raw


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Its very possible Shane calls upon Joe. Brock/Joe at Survivor Series?


Don't know if it will be for SS but I think it will be Joe getting called up to SD.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I prayed for a Ambrose/Shane feud and I get this shit.


----------



## wkc_23

Asking Arn Anderson :lol


----------



## razzathereaver

RubberbandGoat said:


> how are we supposed to believe that Shane can beat Lesnar? what's the point here? Shane has no MMA experienceor bad ass experience, I dont understand how we can buy into it.


Are you serious?








Look at those punches! He even made Taker himself cower in fear. Brock just signed his fucking death warrant!


----------



## Trophies

Arn Anderson appearance!


----------



## Starbuck

Shane booking himself against all the part timers or nah? This match is going to be total bullshit lol. fpalm I can't believe they're actually going to go through with it. 

Aside from that SD has been great. I refuse to believe Vince has his hands on this. None of it is stupid and it all makes sense. Very NXT like in presentation and simplicity. Great fun packed show once again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

The Enforcer! :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken

"Double A" Arn Anderson making an appearance :mark: SmackDown is Amazing tonight


----------



## LaMelo

Ziggler needs to win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Arn is on tv. Now where is The Revival?


----------



## DammitChrist

Yes, PLEASE let someone fight Brock for Shane. It could be Kane. That could be a filler match for Lesnar at Survivor Series.

Edit: LOL Heath asking Arn Anderson to be his partner


----------



## D2theLux

Mra22 said:


> Shane to dive off cage get caught in mid air by Lesnar and F'5'd


I'd pay ppv price to see that.


----------



## Headliner

Arn FREAKING Anderson.:mark:


----------



## finalnight

Getting the Arn Andersen rub.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Omg I love the SmackDown writers: Arn Anderson = Awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## God Movement

I knew it. Slater and Rhyno. Brilliant


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nice!!!!!!!!!!! Go Gator Rhyno!!


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope this entire year is all about the Heath Slater saga.


----------



## Mra22

Yes!!!! Rhyno and Heath :mark:


----------



## WoWoWoKID

GOOD GUY RHYNO


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rhyon/Slater ? That's the best they could do ? fpalm 

First disappointment of the show.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

AA, baby.


----------



## Donnie

Above Ground Pools all round

Sent from my GT-S7275Y using Tapatalk


----------



## PanopticonPrime

DoubtGin said:


>


I love that Scott Dawson did that on Saturday.


----------



## D2theLux

Oh shit Slater and Rhyno might actually win so Rhyno can use the exposure to help his campaign!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

GO BREEZANGO!!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Great, another feud that Bray's going to lose...


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Great seeing Arm Anderson again.


----------



## Natecore

American Alpha :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

Love Slater and Rhyno together. Hope they advance!


----------



## Headliner

After kicking the guy's ass Rhyno decided to be a good pal. What a GUY.

I think American Alpha winning the tourney sounds too predictable. I wouldn't be surprised if WWE swerves us.


----------



## Dolorian

Not much of a reaction for Alpha...


----------



## LaMelo

Slater finally caught a break! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Figured Slaters partner would of been Curt Hawkins.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wanted Samoa Joe as Slater's partner and I get this shit.


----------



## wwetna1

I forgot about Rhyno for Slater


----------



## Prayer Police

Okay, I don't know who has the better jokes; Breezango or AA.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Gable has that goofy Kurt Angle charm.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Well if Roman wins the title next week SDL will win the ratings battle going forward.


----------



## wkc_23

Dolorian said:


> Not much of a reaction for Alpha...


I noticed that.. Stupid fucking crowd.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Wanted someone better for Slater but at least it's not Hawkins.


----------



## finalnight

Smackdown starting to remind me more of how it was back when it was on UPN.


----------



## Mra22

StylesP1 said:


> Its very possible Shane calls upon Joe. Brock/Joe at Survivor Series?


Yes ! Maybe that's why Joe said he wanted Lesnar in an interview


----------



## DoubtGin

I really wonder who that 8th team will be. Hopefully some comeback/return/debut.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Are American Alpha supposed to look like American Gladiators? Is that their thing?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I know that Arn Anderson helps out backstage now that he doesn't wrestle. What does he do, is he a writer or something?


----------



## PaulHBK

So I guess the SummerSlam set/stage is the new permanent RAW and SD shared set. It's a very refreshing set but why can't each brand just keep its own unique look???


----------



## LaMelo

Smackdown just keeps getting better and better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

oh and AA didn't get a good reception at all.....weird!


----------



## imthegame19

What's the other team? Hype Bros, Slater/Rhyno and Vlaudevillains. Who else is in this tourny?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So let me guess... American Alphas win the belts and break The New Days record? I like it!


----------



## Mra22

AA is awesome


----------



## AngryConsumer

PanopticonPrime said:


> I love that Scott Dawson did that on Saturday.


A staple in Dawson's arsenal. Love it.


----------



## Godway

Alpha definitely has more charisma than TWGTT, who died any time Kurt wasn't there to hold their hands.


----------



## Bayley <3

This is simply too much wrestling. While smackdown has been good, I'm burned out. I'm struggling to will myself to keep watching. 

2.5 hours of takeover 
4 hours of Summerslam 
3 hours of raw 
2 hours of smackdown 

It's simply too much. And with brand specific ppvs meaning we are going to have more weeks similar to this I just don't know if I can keep up with this


----------



## RubberbandGoat

the crowd picked up that Tyler Breeze is from Canada lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

"USA"

Oh FFS I was liking this crowd.


----------



## LaMelo

I feel bad for Nikki.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit

SpeedStick said:


> Foley reality show need a funny character, maybe a funny neighbour?


Holy Foley would be great if the "funny" neighbor was Ronald "Butch" DeFeo Jr from Amityville or John Hinckley Jr.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah, fuck that dirty canuck Tyler Breeze.

USA!


----------



## Mra22

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I know that Arn Anderson helps out backstage now that he doesn't wrestle. What does he do, is he a writer or something?


Road agent


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I'll be absolutely shocked if we don't see The Revival on Smackdown eventually...

Can't wait.


----------



## wwetna1

DGenerationMC said:


> I wanted Samoa Joe as Slater's partner and I get this shit.


Why and how? IT was already said that Bayley was a free agent on wwe.com long before she went to Takeover. All the other ones were signed to NXT or WWE. She just went back to finish her unfinished usiness which is why she could work the ppv match. 

Logically Joe will have to get fired or become a free agent


----------



## DoubtGin

There is not really much of a reason to cheer for AA right now. Hope they will be able to show the charisma they have on TV because in-ring work only won't get them over.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown breezes by on time, unlike RAW. That's how you know it's a good ass show.


----------



## I am the Storm

Gotta let the villainous and heinous foreigners, Breeze and Fandago, hear it.

Dumbass crowd.


----------



## Natecore

Crowd isn't feeling it but I am. Love watching Gable work!


----------



## LaMelo

That was close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

DoubtGin said:


> I really wonder who that 8th team will be. Hopefully some comeback/return/debut.


And them picking Rhyno also leaves the door open for Slater to lose to such a team and continue his contract quest outside the tag tournament. Although I think he should at least make the finals against AA.


----------



## JBLoser

Godway said:


> Alpha definitely has more charisma than TWGTT, who died any time Kurt wasn't there to hold their hands.


It's like night and day honestly.


----------



## Snake Plissken

AA will have their time with the Tag Titles but I think I want Slater and Rhyno to win the tournament, hoping for The Revival to be called up to SmackDown eventually.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> Underwyatt


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Jason Jordan is Darren Young with a mat background.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Bayley <3 said:


> This is simply too much wrestling. While smackdown has been good, I'm burned out. I'm struggling to will myself to keep watching.
> 
> 2.5 hours of takeover
> 4 hours of Summerslam
> 3 hours of raw
> 2 hours of smackdown
> 
> It's simply too much. And with brand specific ppvs meaning we are going to have more weeks similar to this I just don't know if I can keep up with this


Don't forget NXT and the Cruiserweight Classic!

Honestly, it's completely absurd.


----------



## Natecore

Loving the commentary for this match too.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

They're chanting "USA" because of the babyfaces' gimmick. Dorks.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mra22 said:


> Road agent


Does that mean that he goes to Indie shows and finds talent to try-out for the WWE?


----------



## DoubtGin

ElTerrible said:


> And them picking Rhyno also leaves the door open for Slater to lose to such a team and continue his contract quest outside the tag tournament. Although I think he should at least make the finals against AA.


They'd have to face Vaudevillains next week because I can't see them winning against the Hype Bros. And the unknown team losing immediately might not happen either (it kinda depends on who it is, obviously).


----------



## Godway

JBLoser said:


> It's like night and day honestly.


The spot they just did where they toss them out of the ring then run back and taunt is fucking money. Those two guys came across cool as fuck with that, and it's something TWGTT never had. They were really just two toadies for Kurt.


----------



## Prayer Police

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown breezes by on time, unlike RAW. That's how you know it's a good ass show.


................I get it! It's just like Tyler's name! You're hilarious! hahaahah


----------



## ElTerrible

wkc_23 said:


> Underwyatt


More like Abyss. Just get Wyatt an I.R.S alter ego. :grin2:


----------



## ChicagoFit

Geralt z Rivii said:


> Gotta let the villainous and heinous foreigners, Breeze and Fandago, hear it.
> 
> Dumbass crowd.


They really have that Iraq-loving Sgt Slaughter during the Gulf War kinda heat... ;-)


----------



## B316

Hawkke said:


> So there was absolutely no reason Ziggler ran down the ramp and attacked Styles at the start of the show? No story? Nothing?


I'm about 15 minutes behind so apologies if someone already answered. Anyways, AJ was dissing Dolph in the locker before the intro rolled, they had a scuffle leading to Ziggler attacking Styles on the ramp.


----------



## LaMelo

I didn't expect the match to last this long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Don't forget NXT and the Cruiserweight Classic!
> 
> Honestly, it's completely absurd.


:vincecry 

I need a break.


----------



## Natecore

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62169385 said:


> They're chanting "USA" because of the babyfaces' gimmick. Dorks.


Maybe they know Breeze is Canadian.


----------



## frankthetank91

What was said about Shane vs Brock? Stepped out for a second and missed it.


----------



## Mra22

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does that mean that he goes to Indie shows and finds talent to try-out for the WWE?


Takes care of the talent, books travel tickets, works as a talent scout, etc.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

This tournament needs TWTTCOTW.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Natecore said:


> Maybe they know Breeze is Canadian.


Occam's razor, pal.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Delsin Rowe said:


> Are American Alpha supposed to look like American Gladiators? Is that their thing?


I'm pretty sure that it's simply that the Steiner Brothers gear from their WWF run fit and they're wearing it.


----------



## StylesP1

Good match!


----------



## DoubtGin

Jordan's suplexes are a thing of beauty.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tyler Breeze is f*cking good.


----------



## LaMelo

This match is Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Good solid tag match, here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This match > Styles/Cena at Summerslam.

Not trolling.

IT'S GREAT!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Tyler Breeze is f*cking good.


All. Of. This.


----------



## StylesP1

This should have been the finals. Two best teams.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit, I'm enjoying the hell out of this match! What a pleasant surprise


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

They've gotten the fans into this match...


----------



## DoubtGin

Breezango actually getting in some offense is refreshing. Breeze is very underutilized.

This match is pretty good.


----------



## Godway

Here's what's really impressive: Crowd started off not really caring, and this is a match against two jobbers really. Yet the AA has the crowd way into them at this point, AND way into Breezedango, buying them as a threat. It's the kind of psychology you rarely see in the ring these days. Good fucking stuff, man. Very impressed by Alphas tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible

This is shockingly good with believable nearfalls.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

AA aren't half as entertaining without The Revival to carry them.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## LaMelo

I am impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Good match glad it got a decent amount of time.


----------



## Mra22

Great match


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

FUCK!


----------



## JBLoser

Awesome showing by both teams. Hope Breeze and Fandango don't fade out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mra22 said:


> Takes care of the talent, books travel tickets, works as a talent scout, etc.


Oh Thanks for answering all my question I'm sorry for bothering you with my questions but if I don't ask how will I know lol. :smile2:


----------



## Trophies

Breezango didn't job. Good match.


----------



## Prayer Police

Now that's taking the scenic route through Suplex City.


----------



## Natecore

Wow! Really good match. All 4 wrestlers looked great!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Helluva match! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

AA is the tag team right now on the main roster.


----------



## wwetna1

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'll be absolutely shocked if we don't see The Revival on Smackdown eventually...
> 
> Can't wait.


In a perfect world you could trade with NXT if you're Raw/SDLive. Vaudevillains and Ascension for The Revival


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm happy they let Breezango give us a great performance and allowed them to have more spotlight


----------



## Headliner

At least they didn't job out Breeze and Fandangoo like geeks. It was a competitive match. They probably realized they needed these teams to have some kind of credibility if they were going to make this work.


----------



## I am the Storm

Great showing by both teams.


----------



## FROSTY

wkc_23 said:


> Smackdown is about to be better than RAW for the 3rd week in a raw.


*4th week in a row.*


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah yeah Otunga always trying to stand out and always failing.


----------



## JDP2016

Fuck you Otunga.


----------



## Mra22

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Oh Thanks for answering all my question I'm sorry for bothering you with my questions but if I don't ask how will I know lol. :smile2:


Your good


----------



## wkc_23

I love American Alpha. I hope they win the Gol.....Silver


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Bin Wong :lol sounds a bit like Benoit.


----------



## Godway

Ben Wong? That sounded way too close to Ben-Wahhh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Tyler Breeze is f*cking good.


I've been really paying attention to his in-ring work since that fatal-4-way match for the IC title or #1 contender's match, a few months back. The one where he got pinned by KO.


----------



## LaMelo

All of the participants looked good in that match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

Can Otunga just like go far far away?


----------



## SovereignVA

David Otunga: *speaks mandarin*
JBL: I miss Maggle, even Baaarun...


----------



## WoWoWoKID

ffs this lady is everywhere


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Pee Pee TV


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I wish I could see Stone Cold's face looking at Dean with that fuckin hat


----------



## wwetna1

Omega_VIK said:


> AA is the tag team right now on the main roster.


Except the Usos got more of a reaction tonight. Alpha isn't fully over yet. 

I have the Hype Bros winning their bracket and then Slater/Rhyno beating whomever they team against


----------



## SpeedStick

ChicagoFit said:


> Holy Foley would be great if the "funny" neighbor was Ronald "Butch" DeFeo Jr from Amityville or John Hinckley Jr.


mass murderer guys?


----------



## frankthetank91

Dean Cringebrose


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

has anyone actually seen bin wang wrestle?

is he decent or is he just a money making scheme?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Best segment Dean ever did.

Still sucks though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I've been really paying attention to his in-ring work since that fatal-4-way match for the IC title or #1 contender's match, a few months back. The one where he got pinned by KO.


You should check out his stuff in NXT, even better.


----------



## Natecore

Haha Dean! Career promo right there!!!!


----------



## LaMelo

That woman was checking Ambrose out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AJ Styles lead Smackdown is so much better than an Ambrose run Smackdown....Styles looks more comfortable and just feels like a big deal.


----------



## Dolorian

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I wish I could see Stone Cold's face looking at Dean with that fuckin hat


----------



## PanopticonPrime

frankthetank91 said:


> Dean Cringebrose


But... but he's a lunatic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lol Good segment from Ambrose. Said he'll be on commentary tonight... makes Styles/Ziggler even more worth watching.


----------



## DoubtGin

I could dig a "douche Ambrose"


----------



## Godway

This show is sooooooooooooooooooooo much better than RAW. I pretty much watch the opening promo of RAW these days, then turn it off. I'm glad SD has become a much superior alternative.


----------



## witchblade000

Casino lady was cute.


----------



## StylesP1

wwetna1 said:


> Except the Usos got more of a reaction tonight. Alpha isn't fully over yet.
> 
> I have the Hype Bros winning their bracket and then Slater/Rhyno beating whomever they team against


Revival will debut and beat Slater/Rhyno


----------



## BuzzKillington

I had hope and now it's gone. The lunatic cringe is back.


----------



## Omega_VIK

wwetna1 said:


> Except the Usos got more of a reaction tonight. Alpha isn't fully over yet.
> 
> I have the Hype Bros winning their bracket and then Slater/Rhyno beating whomever they team against


Give them time. They'll get more over than the Usos.


----------



## Lothario

I think American Alpha vs Usos is the right move. Hopefully with Uso's heel turn. They desperately need it. AA can chase for a few months.



And I take it back. It went over with the fans, but I think Vince may be hot with Dean after sending him out there as Sheriff Woody. :lol


----------



## JBLoser

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You should check out his stuff in NXT, even better.


When he took everyone out in that one sequence in the F4W at TakeOver: Fatal 4 Way >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LaMelo

I hope Baron Corbin doesn't cost Dolph.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit

SpeedStick said:


> mass murderer guys?


Well Defeo is a Long Island guy who killed a whole family; so a repeat is something the fans would root for watching the Foley family. 

Hinckley Jr shot President Reagan to impress his love obsession: Jodi Foster (a lesbian). So he's whacky and unpredictable. 

Either way, show improved! ;-)


----------



## dclikewah

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I wish I could see Stone Cold's face looking at Dean with that fuckin hat


----------



## razzathereaver

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I wish I could see Stone Cold's face looking at Dean with that fuckin hat


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

JBLoser said:


> When he took everyone out in that one sequence in the F4W at TakeOver: Fatal 4 Way >>>>>>>>>>


:tucky :tucky :tucky :tucky


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyone else thought it was Renee Young when Dean Ambrose said "MY Girl"?


----------



## wkc_23

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I wish I could see Stone Cold's face looking at Dean with that fuckin hat


----------



## wwetna1

StylesP1 said:


> Revival will debut and beat Slater/Rhyno


No they won't. The only free agent in NXT was Bayley. If they weren't picked, they aren't coming. Joe has a logical out since he and Regal are butting heads and it likely will get him fired. The others are signed to NXT so it makes no sense to even suggest that. 

I half way wish the Dudley Boyz were on Sd Live as the 8th team but it would take a minute for WWE to book that as Shane/Bryan going to them and talking them into returning


----------



## JDP2016

Dolorian said:


>


That guy once played the guitar to Vince McMahon while singing Kumbaya and wanted people to give him hugs. He was Bayley before Bayley was Bayley.


----------



## NakNak

Just turn Dean-0 heel please


----------



## DammitChrist

CAMVP said:


> I hope Baron Corbin doesn't cost Dolph.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, no way. Baron Corbin still has beef with Kallisto


----------



## LaMelo

That new entrance by Naomi sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

dclikewah said:


>


----------



## frankthetank91

Why do they insist on repeatedly showing these picture stills from Summerslam like anyone gives a shit


----------



## Natecore

wwetna1 said:


> In a perfect world you could trade with NXT if you're Raw/SDLive. Vaudevillains and Ascension for The Revival


Regal would never make that deal. Maybe with huge cash considerations and a future pick too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean's floor titantron or whatever is great.


----------



## LaMelo

That hat must be heavy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I wish I could see Stone Cold's face looking at Dean with that fuckin hat


----------



## wwetna1

A little bit late, but I like how SD talent simply walk out center stage and Raw comes out the side


----------



## Headliner

I'm so torn on LSDean. On one hand, I think he's god awful when he does comedy. And his promos are legit meh a lot of times. However, when he walks to the ring or does these comedy segments he legit looks like he doesn't know what the hell is going on which is so awesome to me.:lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Ziggler supporting Susan G. Komen what a heel.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Fuckin' Otunga. :ha


----------



## wwetna1

This ladies and gentlemen is the first singles match for AJ Styles on SD Live and his second match overall on tv since the split happened


----------



## wkc_23

Should be a hell of a match.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

this SD set is so awesome. This show is just way better....I definitely look forward to it. Its great.


----------



## LaMelo

We should see a ton of finishers in this match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62170425 said:


> Fuckin' Otunga. :ha


Who is Jennifer Hudson? 

(Like Jeopardy, right?)


----------



## dclikewah

DGenerationMC said:


>


Ha! Thats what I initially meant to post, but when I googled Steve Austin cowboy hat, that still for the E&C podcast popped up so I had to roll with it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ

MOTHERFUCKING

STYLES

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

wwetna1 said:


> This ladies and gentlemen is the first singles match for AJ Styles on SD Live and his second match overall on tv since the split happened


And technically is for the number 1 contender, not just a filler


----------



## DammitChrist

24 minutes left. BOTH of these guys can steal the show :3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Let's go both guys lol I like both. Uh oh who should I root for? Ha ha!


----------



## Mister Sinister

This is what a main event is supposed to be.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

How ridiculous would it be for AJ to beat Cena then two nights later lose to this scrub?


----------



## JDP2016

Both AJ and Dolph have high school wrestling backgrounds. This should be good.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Dueling chants for Styles and Ziggler?

Did not expect that.


----------



## Lothario

IDC what anyone says. Dean definitely looks great with the belt. That theme has to go, though. He needs his 
"Rollin'"(Biker Taker) and "Cult of Personality." (Punk) I think this match ends with Dolph winning Backlash will be a triple threat. They're going to drag out AJ vs Dean until Survivor Series. God bless Dean if he goes over in the feud.


----------



## LaMelo

A loss here would really hurt AJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Has anyone else absolutely loved all the amateur stuff Ziggler has been using lately ?


----------



## safc-scotty

I doubt they're going to call the Revival up to be the 8th team, would enjoy it though. I think they'll just put a makeshift team together for the tournament for Rhyno/Slater to go over and extend the storyline. The only team I can remember being linked to a comeback with the brand split was cryme tyme but I doubt it's them as well. 

Maybe they put Wyatt/Rowan in there with Rowan taking the pin and leading Wyatt to being even more disappointed in Rowan.


----------



## Natecore

Ziggles kinda saved it, I guess.


----------



## wkc_23

Ahh, I wish there were no fucking commercials for this match.


----------



## SpeedStick

Too bad next week we won't see those brooklyn arena stage


----------



## LaMelo

Did Curt Hawkins ever show up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

SpeedStick said:


> Too bad next week we won't see those brooklyn arena stage


They aren't in Brooklyn and this stage is different from the one used at Raw/SSlam


----------



## Peerless

A 25 minute match that will allow both guys to look good. Can't wait for the 'Ambrose is at fault for Summerslam' thread after the match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose is starting to look like Sam Rockwell more and more.


----------



## DoubtGin

I don't get those who say that Ambrose does not carry himself like a champ. He's doing great.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I don't have a dog in the fight because I don't generally watch RAW, but it would be funny as hell if Reigns won the title.


----------



## StylesP1

SpeedStick said:


> Too bad next week we won't see those brooklyn arena stage


This isnt the brooklyn stage, this is the new permanent set.


----------



## LaMelo

Is this the new Smackdown set?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

CAMVP said:


> Is this the new Smackdown set?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. And its GLORIOUS.


----------



## razzathereaver

SpeedStick said:


> Too bad next week we won't see those brooklyn arena stage


You mean they're not keeping them? Shit.


----------



## -XERO-

JDP2016 said:


> That guy once played the guitar to Vince McMahon while singing Kumbaya and wanted people to give him hugs. He was Bayley before Bayley was Bayley.


----------



## LaMelo

Ambrose is dropping knowledge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

GaDamn, Ziggler. Kill yourself why don't ya


----------



## imthegame19

Peerless said:


> A 25 minute match that will allow both guys to look good. Can't wait for the 'Ambrose is at fault for Summerslam' thread after the match.


10 minutes longer then they had last night.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Just a thought: if Taker really thinks he has more than one performance (his last performance likely vs Cena)left in the tank: Taker vs Rusev would be my first choice but Styles vs Taker: the Phenom vs the Phenominal One may lead to one extremely strange and awkward build: but even at Taker's age/that greatly diminished gas tank: that would be so fun in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23

That Irish whip into the turnbuckle had to hurt like hell.


----------



## LaMelo

Dean should be rooting for AJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

You can tell management is deeply behind AJ..its funny, before they said "we don't need anyone from TNA" and now look, AJ is the biggest star at the moment. too bad they didn't sign him 5 years ago.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Asshole Styles is the best thing in this company right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dean taking shots at the The Club.


----------



## AngryConsumer

StylesP1 said:


> Yes. And its *GLORIOUS*.


NO I WON'T GIVE IN, I WON'T GIVE IN!


----------



## LaMelo

It should be about time for another commercial break. :vince$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick

razzathereaver said:


> You mean they're not keeping them? Shit.


I hope they do


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ziggler = Mr. Perfect with a few world title reigns.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

StylesP1 said:


> Yes. And its GLORIOUS.


That song just gets stuck in my head thanks for that lol. I just got it out of my head know its back. At least it's a good song!


----------



## Peerless

DGenerationMC said:


> Dean taking shots at the The Club.


"AJ's as original as the club's hand sign."

lel


----------



## Kabraxal

So glad I got home before this match started... Just wish it wasn't interrupted with commercials. This could be awesome but if you can't get it nonstop, it hurts the match no matter what you do.


----------



## StylesP1

SpeedStick said:


> I hope they do


They are...they aren't even in Brooklyn, this isnt even the Brooklyn set. Its a new set and its the permanent set.


----------



## Lethal Evans

No more Slater?


----------



## Peerless

Anyone else hate how Ziggler is on his back for 75% of the match? He isn't over enough to compensate that.


----------



## imthegame19

RubberbandGoat said:


> You can tell management is deeply behind AJ..its funny, before they said "we don't need anyone from TNA" and now look, AJ is the biggest star at the moment. too bad they didn't sign him 5 years ago.


I wish I could see these things. Too bad I don't have that cloudy AJ Styles fan-boy vision.


----------



## DammitChrist

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That song just gets stuck in my head thanks for that lol. I just got it out of my head know its back. At least it's a good song!


Lol have you heard Bobby Roode's 2012-2016 theme? That theme has an amazing intro!


----------



## LaMelo

There isn't much left that Ziggler can do if he loses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

Talking Smack! Wonder who is on tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Talking Smack is another highlight.


----------



## Natecore

imthegame19 said:


> I wish I could see these things. Too bad I don't have that cloudy AJ Styles fan-boy vision.


Get fuckin real. Doesn't take some blind mark to know AJ is an incredible pro wrestler.


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Talking Smack! Wonder who is on tonight.


They said Usos will be on it.


----------



## Lothario

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Has anyone else absolutely loved all the amateur stuff Ziggler has been using lately ?


*Raises hand*


It's the key to his revival imo. If he goes heel, he needs to go heel as Nick Nemeth, the HoF level D1 mat wrestler he was before becoming the sports entertainer 'Dolph Ziggler.' Kayfabe, he's gotten nothing as Dolph Ziggler. Reverting back to his roots to what brought him to the dance with a more technical style and brutal submissions will give him a much needed reboot that's deeper than "He's a bad guy now."


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dolorian said:


> They said Usos will be on it.


UCE! ... UCE! ... UCE!


----------



## DammitChrist

Someone please make an exclusive thread on Talking Smack


----------



## LaMelo

Now Dean is singing! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

Dolorian said:


> They said Usos will be on it.


All is fine as long as Bryan is on it :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

I have to say that I like Dean on commentary.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

CAMVP said:


> There isn't much left that Ziggler can do if he loses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Respectfully: I don't think there is much Ziggler can do left period. Guy isn't ever getting the title I would think. A zero sum game for him I reckon. Might be wrong. I think this change in demeanor is a little too late in the game and he has probably through his penchant for making moves look like he got shot out of a cannon pigeonholed himself to an extent.


----------



## FROSTY

ChicagoFit said:


> That was a fantastic opening segment


 :woo


----------



## Lothario

Dolph didn't "almost" win Sunday, though. It wasn't competitive which was half of the problem.


----------



## LaMelo

Dolph almost had him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss

beat this geek, AJ.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DammitC said:


> Lol have you heard Bobby Roode's 2012-2016 theme? That theme has an amazing intro!


I haven't watched TNA in years Hogan, Ric, and Foley where still there. So no I haven't at least I don't think I have, I should probably look it up though and see. :smile2:


----------



## teick

It's so good to hear a crowd that actually reacts to matches like they're supposed to, instead of acting like smartasses.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm happy Ziggler is still able to get dueling chants (with AJ Styles) despite the bad booking he's suffered these previous couple of years


----------



## StylesP1

"Look how he's grabbing the nerves up there"- Otunga


----------



## wkc_23

Mauro makes the match more interesting


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

David Otunga is fucking useless.


----------



## LaMelo

Ziggler just won't go away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Great spots down the stretch here.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Not that Mauro is ever not on his game but he is really bringing it with this one. Props.


----------



## Dolorian

Soul Man Danny B said:


> David Otunga is fucking useless.


He is a disaster.


----------



## Peerless

Matches are so much more enjoyable when it's a mark crowd instead of a smark crowd.


----------



## wkc_23

What a fucking match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This fuggin' match though! DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM! 5-stars!


----------



## Lothario

Is it me or is there palpable tension between Dean and JBL? They're really coming off as though there is some heat there bubbling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is an excellent match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

That was really close to 3! Dolph was really close there!


----------



## imthegame19

Lothario said:


> Dolph didn't "almost" win Sunday, though. It wasn't competitive which was half of the problem.




LOL yeah it's funny. How their hyping up Ziggler and pretending he didn't get beat pretty easily at Summerslam.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, shit!


----------



## LaMelo

I'm loving every second of this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles's near falls though....Goddamn!!!

Edit: WOW He did it AGAIN!!!! Kicking out of the Zig Zag!


----------



## StylesP1

Peerless said:


> Matches are so much more enjoyable when it's a mark crowd instead of a smark crowd.


A lot of smarks in the crowd. Difference is they are watching a good fucking showm. Smarks appreciate a good show just like marks.


----------



## Prayer Police

AJ never gives up!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That was a great match. And Aj cheating to win keeps Dolph strong. Smackdown fucking killed it this week.


----------



## God Movement

Thank god


----------



## Trophies

Are they gonna say AJ cheated with the ropes now and make it a triple threat?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, so much for that triple threat.


----------



## ChicagoFit

I totally expected them to do the Triple Threat. Smackdown = Phenomenal


----------



## Mra22

AJ coming for that title !


----------



## SpeedStick

Now do the right thing and have Styles end Ambrose at Backlash


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Not one for the false finish-a-rama but this isnt coming at the expense of true finishers and that last false finish actually got me which rarely happens and they made the right move protecting AJ. You know what, a nice, exciting match.


----------



## wwetna1

Great showing by both men. It also writes a story for Dolph.


----------



## Dolorian

Well it is 1 vs 1 Styles vs Dean at the next PPV. Can see Dean dropping the belt there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Obama Hoot wins!


----------



## I am the Storm

:yes:rusevyes
:mark::mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat

haha Dolph is a loser....no way does AJ lose to Ambrose.....Ambrose isn't even in the same league.


----------



## dclikewah

#BeatUpDeanAmbrose


----------



## DoubtGin

Good match.

I think I prefer Ambrose-Styles to a triple threat anyways.

Very fun show with ZERO filler this time.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

AMBROSE DON'T WANT NONE


----------



## AngryConsumer

NOPE THEY DON'T WANT NONE! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Holy fuck! What a match!


----------



## Kabraxal

Why did Ziggler have to be the first to lose to the clash? Especially after a great match like that... They really do not like ziggler.


----------



## LaMelo

AJ wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Peerless said:


> Matches are so much more enjoyable when it's a mark crowd instead of a smark crowd.


Everyone is a smark nowadays this was just a much better match.


----------



## Mra22

Great Smackdown


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Dean's that tall? Hmm never noticed that.


----------



## Lothario

Whelp. Dolph is done.


----------



## I am the Storm

Aj vs Dean already feels like a bigger deal than Dolph/Dean.

Cannot wait!:mark:


----------



## LaMelo

Where does Dolph go from here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

WrestlingOracle said:


> Dean's that tall? Hmm never noticed that.


Tallest of the shield.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

AJ is taking that belt yo. 

That was a pretty decent show, better than last nights shit-on-a-plate.


----------



## StylesP1

Talking Smack is on you marks!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I could see Dolph costing AJ the match at Backlash.


----------



## Peerless

intimidating face to face confrontations between a short guy and a tall guy is pretty funny tbh


----------



## imthegame19

Burial of Dolph Ziggler continues.


----------



## wwetna1

RubberbandGoat said:


> You can tell management is deeply behind AJ..its funny, before they said "we don't need anyone from TNA" and now look, AJ is the biggest star at the moment. too bad they didn't sign him 5 years ago.


To be blunt, AJ wasn't goo d enough 5 years ago. He had the in ring skills. He even had the age in his favor. What he gained by going to Japan was a better look, a confidence in what he does that shows when he is on screen, and yes better mic work. That guy wouldn't be where he is now. 

And 10 years ago he would have been a curtain jerekr trying to stand out amongst the crop they had. He came at the perfect time for him and the company


----------



## BuzzKillington

Poor Ziggy. Nice match though.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Smackdown has been on fire since the draft.


----------



## bambamgordy

CAMVP said:


> Where does Dolph go from here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home.


----------



## DoubtGin

I hope Ambrose actually wins the first match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

CAMVP said:


> Where does Dolph go from here?












And then fuck off :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I like how on SmackDown everything feels important, nothing feels like filler. Each match happens for a reason. Maybe they just use their time better because they don't have as much as Raw so they use it more wisely than Raw would.


----------



## Dolorian

Can see Styles winning the belt at the next PPV.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Short and sweet that's how I describe Smackdown.


----------



## Peerless

Looks like Ambrose is going to win at Backlash. They booked Ambrose-Ziggler as a glorified 15 minute squash match, while AJ-Ziggler was a competitive 25 minute match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That might be the first TV match I rewatch this year.


----------



## LaMelo

Dolph either has to turn heel or he will be on WWE Main Event every week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Kabraxal said:


> Why did Ziggler have to be the first to lose to the clash? Especially after a great match like that... They really do not like ziggler.


Not the first, Axle took that L 

Cena > Reigns > Jericho > Miz > Dolph


----------



## Headliner

I still think Ziggler is going to get in the WWE title match. Just don't know how.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

AJ went from that "******* Rookie" bullshit to a legitimately respected member of the roster with an accomplished career prior to even arriving in WWE. Shows how much they like him.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Omega_VIK said:


> Short and sweet that's how I describe Smackdown.


So Smackdown is AJ Styles.


----------



## Godway

Ziggler was never going to be anything other than a main event jobber here. They simply beat the guy too many times over the years, he can't be a champion. AJ pulled a much better match out him than Ambrose did. Maybe he'll be the guy to finally force Ambrose to stop being so fucking lazy.


----------



## frankthetank91

CAMVP said:


> Where does Dolph go from here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's Dog Ziggler doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## StylesP1

105 pages so far for a 2 hour show. Good job Blue Team.


----------



## LaMelo

TNA really blew it when they let Styles leave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I could see Dolph costing AJ the match at Backlash.



I'm guessing Cena. Since AJ is still mocking him.


----------



## Natecore

You people do know Styles kicked the ropes into Ziggler's nuts, right?

He isn't dead and buried because he lost tonight.


----------



## wwetna1

CAMVP said:


> Where does Dolph go from here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dolph + Alexa = heel turn and what Dolph excels at


----------



## Dolorian

Ah Nikki...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

These losses are building Ziggler tbh. Either face sympathy or plots for a heel turn.


----------



## razzathereaver

Literally everything about SDL, from the sets to the roster to the writing, shits all over Raw. It's pitiable.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan and Nikki on Talking Smack together, let the burying begin!


----------



## ElTerrible

CAMVP said:


> Dolph either has to turn heel or he will be on WWE Main Event every week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He just lost competitive matches to top guys. The fans bought the nearfalls again, just like in the tag match. Doing clean jobs is not what is killing guys. One-sided matches and bad storylines do.


----------



## Starbuck

I'm getting the same vibe from SD that I get from NXT, mainly, how the fuck can the same company book this and also book Raw? It doesn't make sense. Whoever is booking and writing for SD knows their shit. Brilliant show and it's over!! There isn't another hour to drag on and on for no fucking reason whatsoever. Ah, the joys of a nice 2 hour digestible and fun television show. Other than the first week, SD has killed Raw, there's no doubt about it. It's just stunning this stuff is coming with the same man making the decision at the top. I don't understand how Vince can green light what happens on this show yet we still get boring Raw with 0 character development whatsoever. Mind boggling.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm kinda annoyed how they didn't give Dolph Ziggler this performance at Summerslam. They made him look more like a world champion competitor here tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Time to include SDL > RAW with death and taxes as the only certainties in life.


----------



## wwetna1

First time I have ever seen Bryan be nice to Nikki on tv


----------



## Marcos 25063

So I guess Cena is a liar :cena


----------



## LaMelo

ElTerrible said:


> He just lost competitive matches to top guys. The fans bought the nearfalls again, just like in the tag match. Doing clean jobs is not what is killing guys. One-sided matches and bad storylines do.



I more mean that there isn't really a face left to face him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

"bootleg nikki bella" :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Carmella is TURNT UP!


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan ripping on Nikki will never not be funny.


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella beating the shit out of Nikki on Talking Smack :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Taling smack just had more storyline than all of Raw XD


----------



## LaMelo

Nikki is in the house! :banderas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario

Peerless said:


> Looks like Ambrose is going to win at Backlash. They booked Ambrose-Ziggler as a glorified 15 minute squash match, while AJ-Ziggler was a competitive 25 minute match.


I think he wins the first one too but I don't see AJ not getting the title this fall.


----------



## wwetna1

Starbuck said:


> I'm getting the same vibe from SD that I get from NXT, mainly, how the fuck can the same company book this and also book Raw? It doesn't make sense. Whoever is booking and writing for SD knows their shit. Brilliant show and it's over!! There isn't another hour to drag on and on for no fucking reason whatsoever. Ah, the joys of a nice 2 hour digestible and fun television show. Other than the first week, SD has killed Raw, there's no doubt about it. It's just stunning this stuff is coming with the same man making the decision at the top. I don't understand how Vince can green light what happens on this show yet we still get boring Raw with 0 character development whatsoever. Mind boggling.


Jericho, Owens, Enzo, Cass, Stephanie, Foley, NEw Day

No one else can talk worth a fuck on Raw. They have matches because they have ro have them. Cena has worked 2 matches. AJ 2 matches. Everyone on Raw works every week


----------



## Leather Rebel

BAH GAWD, Talking Smack is so awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

A white knight Uso appears!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:lol at the run in on talking smack


----------



## DoubtGin

I like how they blur the lines of kayfabe in this show. Renee and Bryan being concerned about Nikki just makes this look more legit.


----------



## wwetna1

Talking Smack is real. Bootleg Nikki Bella was a cheap shot that pissed her off lol. Her brother in law was like you cool Nikki after Carmella ran in


----------



## DGenerationMC

This week: Smackdown > Carmella randomly attack Nikki on Talking Smack > Talking Smack > Raw


----------



## StylesP1

"Everyone hated the Universal Title" Bryan giving no fucks.


----------



## mgman

Seriously WTF, Jey has The Rock face and Jimmy has the Anoai face.


----------



## wwetna1

Usos are better when they aren't repeating Uce over and over again. They legit looked pissed at Alpha being thought of as greater than them


----------



## PanopticonPrime

30 minutes of Talking Smack has been better than the last three weeks of Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal

The USOs looking better from stuff like this... Why is SD so damn on point?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Now The Usos are ripping off The Briscoes LOL

:lol Uce Up :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

StylesP1 said:


> "Everyone hated the Universal Title" Bryan giving no fucks.


Bryan sadly exposes Mick as a washed-up hasbeen. He´s by far the best of the four "GMs", cause he ain´t mailing it in. 

And that random Carmella attack actually made me return to the show.


----------



## wwetna1

Uso Twins saying we was some guilty by association motherfuckers who got booed solely for helped Roman.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Uso's saying they get booed cause of Roman :lol


----------



## StylesP1

Usos talking about the hate they get from the crowd. Seem like decent guys when not in character.


----------



## Desprado

Dean wont be losing in Backlash that is pretty much confirm ,however, i cant say about no mercy.


----------



## Marcos 25063

PanopticonPrime said:


> 30 minutes of Talking Smack has been better than the last three weeks of Raw.


It's so good that 15 minutes feels like 30 hahahahaha


----------



## Leather Rebel

Usos talking about getting heat because their association with Roman. :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

ElTerrible said:


> Bryan sadly exposes Mick as a washed-up hasbeen. He´s by far the best of the four "GMs", cause he ain´t mailing it in.
> 
> And that random Carmella attack actually made me return to the show.


I think someone like Trish actually fit the mold of what Stephanie would use as her GM better than Foley. They had chemistry too


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Another fun episode from Smackdown.

Carmella as heel is a good thing, even though she should have been one right off the bat. Guess they wanted to even out the face/heel dynamics with the divas before Eva got in trouble. Still though, she would have been a lot better, starting off that way.

I do see Nikki as a heel better, on the other hand. Either way, I'm glad she's back to add more power to Smackdown. Just hope Becky doesn't get further lost in the shuffle.

Liked the main event and surprised they actually went with Ambrose/Styles already. I know people want Styles to win the belt, but I do hope they keep the belt on Dean a little while longer. No doubt, Styles should be the one Ambrose loses it though.

I wonder where that leaves Ziggler? Will he snap and turn heel or will he be Miz's next opponent?


----------



## Death Rider

Usos showing some character is great. Love the touch of them mentioning the Roman heat


----------



## wwetna1

Sd crew just seems so happy lol.


----------



## FROSTY

*I think Talking Smack needs a discussion thread, lol talk about unexpected. That's what wrestling has been missing unpredictability.*


----------



## StylesP1

Bryan name dropped CZW :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

Leather Rebel said:


> Usos talking about getting heat because their association with Roman. :lmao


This is like they got the IWC together to talk shit about Raw. :grin2:


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Daniel name dropping Evolve and CZW.


----------



## Lothario

DammitC said:


> I'm kinda annoyed how they didn't give Dolph Ziggler this performance at Summerslam. They made him look more like a world champion competitor here tonight.




I like AJ and think it's his time, which is precisely why I feel the points you made should raise your eyebrows if you're a fan of AJ. Dean vs Ziggler was a glorified squash. AJ had to cheat to beat Ziggler, though one could make the argument they protected Dolph, but when has he ever been a priority? Maybe they're building to a double turn, but if tonight was any indication, Dean is still goofy and they're pushing him on the kids and moms. Given that, I can totally see Vince fattening AJ up for slaughter and using him go elevate his new pet project. 




I like Dean so I wouldn't mind him going over, but I'm not looking forward to the "polarizing" garbage. Then again, JBL constantly rubbed AJ being the new face to run the place in Dean's face and Ambrose never retorted or disagreed. Couldn't see that being the case two weeks ago so maybe AJ will be crowned at Backlash. If Ambrose goes over, I'm hoping for a double turn.


----------



## wwetna1

People talking about not wanting single brand ppvs, but I'm going to enjoy the fuck out of Backlash.

They just mentioned CZW on WWE NEtwork ... wow


----------



## safc-scotty

I love Smackdown. 

This isn't coming from a point of view where I prefer the Smackdown roster or more of my favourite wrestlers are on Smackdown because I think talent wise the rosters are pretty even and some of my favourites are on Raw. But, Smackdown is just so much better/enjoyable in every way. Everything they do has a point with pretty much no filler, I feel like they make a point to try and make everyone feel as important as they can (e.g letting the Ascension/Breezango get in plenty of offence and look decent in defeat), they are clearly listening to crowd reactions and reacting accordingly (e.g Carmella), the set looks amazing and most importantly the show just flows and allows time to fly by. I know a huge part of this is the 2 hours vs the 3 hours of Raw (which often over runs still), but 2 hours shows can still be bad so credit has to go to the people in charge of running/booking Smackdown.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan burying Miz on Talking Smack is the best.


----------



## teick

Bryan gives absolutely no fucks LMAO! This is brilliant!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Daniel Bryan being really stiff with his mouth in this show is so great. :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Miz and Bryan looking at one another like they want to slap the shit out of one another


----------



## Kabraxal

Miz spitting fire....


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan just might making Miz cry, in front of his woman no less.

I really hope Miz cries.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Good god, Mizz is so fucking awesome. 

Oh, my fucking god, this segment is simply fucking gold.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Goddamn Miz going hard.


----------



## Kabraxal

Wow... What just happened? THat was.... Well. Shit.


----------



## wwetna1

Miz shooting on Bryan missing time over and over to he retired ... shit it got real between them


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Miz going off on Daniel. This is too amazing.


----------



## Death Rider

Holy shit at this segment....


----------



## DoubtGin

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn. Bryan and Miz laying into each other. Bryan calling WWE wrestling style soft. Miz calling Bryan a quitter, while he´s still here. Bryan walks out. Damn. This is crazy.


----------



## wwetna1

Hot damn Miz stole Bryans soul and is spitting fire on that mic.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I love this show.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY FUCK! Raw now has to compete with Talking Smack on a regular basis. :HA


----------



## Kabraxal

Renee is all "what the fuck did I get into?"


----------



## Trophies

Miz's best promo in years...


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Fuck it! Put the WWE World title on the Miz.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

That was an amazing promo by the Miz hopefully they show it next week.


----------



## wwetna1

Renee looked like the fuck y'all want me to do? She looked completely off put in that segment


----------



## DoubtGin

No understatement when I say this is one of the greatest segments ever.

I love Smackdown.


----------



## Death Rider

Wow that legit an amazing promo by both. Really want to see where they go with this Bryan vs Miz feud


----------



## Marcos 25063

I wonder if it is scripted. . .


----------



## Lothario

Again, can't stress enough how smart the move to turn Carmella was. They stopped the bleeding before it became life threatening. I think it was obvious her character wasn't going to be received well right off the bat without Enzo and Cass, but better late than never. She'll be heel for a good 14 months or so and when she turns, fans will have come to know and appreciate her. She just isn't the type of character that can show up and get over as a face nor was she currently good enough on the microphone or in ring to make it work.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit, that was an amazing promo by the Miz! I can definitely see the hype that FearlessMaryse envisions in him. I knew he was good, but goddamn he killed it IMO :')


----------



## StylesP1

Well we know Talking Smack isn't scripted(besides the Carmella thing)...Did they Miz and Bryan just shoot, and Bryan got pissed and left? 

I don't know. I'm easily fooled. I think Bryan shot, then Miz shot. Miz saw how pissed Bryan was so he turned the shoot back into the IC Title discussion. Hmmmm


----------



## Leather Rebel

You can tell, script or not, that Bryan died a little inside after Miz's promo. Insane interaction between the two. I have to see it again.


----------



## razzathereaver

Holy fucking shit. That was amazing.


----------



## teick

PROMO OF THE FUCKING YEAR!
GOD DAMN THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mra22

That Miz and Bryan segment is heated


----------



## wkc_23

Goddamn, now that's what you call great mic work and how to show some intensity in a promo. The Miz absolutely destroyed it.


----------



## Mra22

Geez Bryan saying he would come back if they let him :O


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

It was a work but it still had to hurt Daniel.


----------



## wkc_23

I'm gonna have to watch that promo again later. Literally gave me chills. Holy fuck.


----------



## FROSTY

*HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!! THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! OH GOD!! UNPREDICTABLE!!!*


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Miz is eviscerated Daniel. By God, Miz! Daniel has a family.


----------



## Dolorian

That promo was a fucker. The Miz killed it there.


----------



## NakNak

I want Miz/Bryan NOW

But sadly, that will not happen

Promo of the year
Miz was on fire


----------



## marshal99

Talking smack is probably the best smackdown segment around because it feels very realistic and real , carmella attacked nikki on the set and felt very real , Miz cutting that awesome emotional promo on bryan was awesome. What is carmella's beef with nikki anyway ??


----------



## Mra22

Wow Miz is gold !!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Take my money, Miz! All of it! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

I just have to wonder if that was a worked shoot gone full shoot or what....... A part of me would love to get the shock of a lifetime for it be worked completely and it leads to a Bryan return but god damn, that was brutal.


----------



## T-Viper

Jericho is just blowing up Shane's phone right now! "Soft WWE style" needs to become a trending hashtag on Twitter. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

teick said:


> PROMO OF THE FUCKING YEAR!
> GOD DAMN THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL!



Lol Miz's promo had me crying a bit. It was too beautiful XD


----------



## A7XLP

That was great work right there, Talking Smack is awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAw is now the fifth best WWE show after (in random order) CWC, NXT, SDL, and now Talking Smack. :sodone


----------



## wkc_23

Only if Daniel could wrestle.. Man, that would be one of the feuds of the year.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Third time in a row that I saw the promo. Just fan-fucking-tastic! So many shots even if it was script. Daniel and Miz want to kill each other!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

NXT needs to make Miz's promo a must watch for promo class.


----------



## wwetna1

EL SHIV said:


> RAw is now the fifth best WWE show after (in random order) CWC, NXT, SDL, and now Talking Smack. :sodone


Sixth - Bryan, Nikkie, Brie, Cena, Johnny Ace - Total Bellas


----------



## ElTerrible

Don´t get too excited. Next Monday back on Raw: Wrestlers complaining how fans don´t understand and appreciate their work,*commerical break* and their promos,*commerical break* and their titles*commerical break* and their characters.*commerical break* These evil evil fans. :grin2:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Miz had a great point in never being injured tho. My god, I will love this promo for the rest of my life.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Kabraxal said:


> I just have to wonder if that was a worked shoot gone full shoot or what....... A part of me would love to get the shock of a lifetime for it be worked completely and it leads to a Bryan return but god damn, that was brutal.


Man, I felt bad when miz said "If you love wrestling so much why are you not wrestling on a gym right now" And Bryan left off the stage...


----------



## PhilThePain

AJ Styles? Dolph Ziggler? Give The Miz the title shot.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOVED Dean on commentary! He's always so great at it. He put over both Dolph & AJ and made them sound great, but also talked himself up too.


----------



## ElTerrible

Could this lead to upset Bryan give Miz the greatest IC champ an indy darling contender with a stiff indy style like uh say Samoa Joe?


----------



## Kabraxal

That talking smack left me feeling like Punk's pipebomb.... I legit don't know what to feel right now. Miz was on fire and just perfect but god damn, that was soul crushing for Bryan. Just.... Can it be next week already?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow, one promo and some people are asking for Miz to be World Champion. Just shows how good the man on the mic really is. That was amazing.


----------



## DoubtGin

https://streamable.com/v7j2

Here's the thing in all its glory. What a fantastic promo. Thanks reddit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Was coming in here to post about SD Live, but rightfully so, Miz and Talking Smack are the hot topic. I actually just made a separate topic about that. Really, Talking Smack deserves its own thread.

On SD, loved both Styles vs. Ziggler (million times better than Ambrose vs. Ziggler) and the pleasant surprise of Breezango getting 10 minutes with Alpha, was great. Carmella heel turn was a smart move. Loved the new tag titles, gorgeous. It was only yesterday I was blasting the current tag titles, but this is a huge improvement.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Miz pissed me off though. I miss Bryan wrestling, a lot of people do and for him to make fun of a guy that retired and didn't want to retire, is fucked up! I don't care if it was scripted or not. That's just fucked up to bring up, especially since Bryan can't wrestle and make his ass tap. Its just fucked up to remind us of what we're missing out on.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

That Miz promo was fire. Best promo he's cut in yeeears.


----------



## Death Rider

RubberbandGoat said:


> Miz pissed me off though. I miss Bryan wrestling, a lot of people do and for him to make fun of a guy that retired and didn't want to retire, is fucked up! I don't care if it was scripted or not. That's just fucked up to bring up, especially since Bryan can't wrestle and make his ass tap. Its just fucked up to remind us of what we're missing out on.


He is a heel. He is meant to be a colossal cunt


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

RubberbandGoat said:


> Miz pissed me off though. I miss Bryan wrestling, a lot of people do and for him to make fun of a guy that retired and didn't want to retire, is fucked up! I don't care if it was scripted or not. That's just fucked up to bring up, especially since Bryan can't wrestle and make his ass tap. Its just fucked up to remind us of what we're missing out on.


So you're saying he's a great heel.


----------



## Leather Rebel

RubberbandGoat said:


> Miz pissed me off though. I miss Bryan wrestling, a lot of people do and for him to make fun of a guy that retired and didn't want to retire, is fucked up! I don't care if it was scripted or not. That's just fucked up to bring up, especially since Bryan can't wrestle and make his ass tap. Its just fucked up to remind us of what we're missing out on.


That's the point. Miz is an asshole heel. He is the only authentic heel in WWE, and I love Owens, but he does a lot of funny and lovely antics. Miz is just pure disgusting cowardly idiot heel, and I love every second of it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

RubberbandGoat said:


> Miz pissed me off though. I miss Bryan wrestling, a lot of people do and for him to make fun of a guy that retired and didn't want to retire, is fucked up! I don't care if it was scripted or not. That's just fucked up to bring up, especially since Bryan can't wrestle and make his ass tap. Its just fucked up to remind us of what we're missing out on.


Misson accomplished.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

its not cool though because Bryan wants to still wrestle and it hurts that he can't, thats all he wanted to do with his life and he still wants to do it and for them to turn it into a promo is fucked up IMO because Bryan can't do what he wants to do, I wouldn't be surprised if he legit punched Miz backstage after that....because Miz knows Bryan can't do what Miz does anymore.....its a good promo sure, but he's crapping on the fact that Bryan can't do what he wants to do..anyone having that shoved in their face would be pissed off....I wouldn't be shocked if Bryan quit after that because he can't do what he loves. I would have punched Miz. Fuck him!


----------



## safc-scotty

Well.... just caught up with Talking Smack. Just like Smackdown, it just keeps getting better and better!

The relationship between Bryan and Nikki is always good for laughs and Daniel put over Nikki's recovery well. The Carmella attack was really well done and carried on the storyline really well. The Usos were able to show some personality and not do their usual promos which they would do on the main show, as well as addressing the issues of the boos and not just ignoring them. Then finally that Miz/Bryan segment was outstanding. I'm 99% sure it was a work but the issues touched upon in it made it feel real and it was fantastic mic work from The Miz. They really need to get this on youtube or repeat it on Smackdown next week so more people see it.


----------



## Natecore

This place is so much happier when the WWE isn't total fucking bullshit garbage.

Awesome job, Smackdown! :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

RubberbandGoat said:


> I would have punched Miz. Fuck him!


Mission accomplished by The Miz you're not to meant to cheer heels.


----------



## Natecore

Leather Rebel said:


> That's the point. Miz is an asshole heel. He is the only authentic heel in WWE, and I love Owens, but he does a lot of funny and lovely antics. Miz is just pure disgusting cowardly idiot heel, and I love every second of it.


ummmmmm...did you not see Miz's comedy bit on SDL tonight?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan can't even retaliate though...it just bothered me because ever since February 8, since my favorite wrestler retired I had to stop watching WWE because he wasn't coming back and then i started up again in July when he came back. I miss watching him wrestle, so the promo hit a nerve in me. I apologize for getting pissed, but it struck a big time nerve and I really hope Bryan isn't like fuming right now because he has enough power to get Miz fired. They can't have a match which sucks...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Natecore said:


> This place is so much happier when the WWE isn't total fucking bullshit garbage.
> 
> Awesome job, Smackdown! :mark:


It's funny seeing the difference between the Raw and Smackdown threads.


----------



## marshal99

wkc_23 said:


> Only if Daniel could wrestle.. Man, that would be one of the feuds of the year.


When Bryan first make his debut on Nxt , his feud with Miz , his "mentor" was golden. I'm surprised that miz didn't bring up that part of their history.


----------



## T-Viper

That segment was gold, but lol @ everyone believing everything which isn't dull cookie-cutter generic WWE programming as some crazy shoot (either verbal or physical!) :lmao


----------



## StylesP1

T-Viper said:


> That segment was gold, but lol @ everyone believing everything which isn't dull cookie-cutter generic WWE programming as some crazy shoot (either verbal or physical!) :lmao


To be fair, Talking Smack isn't scripted. I'm sure Bryan told Miz to bring it hard, but its not like they rehearsed this. It was a shoot, but Bryan was expecting the harsh words.


----------



## DammitChrist

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's funny seeing the difference between the Raw and Smackdown threads.


Oh yes, there is a HUGE difference.

On Raw, there are plenty of fans that get pissed off due to the show's underwhelming quality, and it causes heated discussions.

On Smackdown though, there are plenty of us that are having a good time due to the show's superior quality, and it causes friendly agreements/understanding between fans who have different perspectives/favorites/opinions.


----------



## Raven

SMACKDOWN REVIEW


----------



## B316

After nearly 15 hours of wrestling, from Takeover, Summerslam, Raw and Smackdown, unbelievably it's Bryan & The Miz that steals the week, holy fuck that blew my bollocks off.


----------



## Delbusto

Holy shit that Miz promo was insane. He just made himself and that IC title look like a million bucks.


----------



## Mike Lucas

Smackdown has beaten Raw EVERY week since the brand split.

I think what is really making SD shine is the fact that it's 2 hrs, over the abysmal 3 hrs that is Raw.

Raw needs to go back to being 9-11pm. No BS 3rd hour. It's horrible and killing it.


----------



## StylesP1

Even JDfromNY loved the show tonight. Looking forward to his review. 

I saw someone mention marks/smarks earlier. He/she stated "shows are much better when its marks in the crowd". Smarks appreciate great shows the same as marks do. Smarks won't even think about chanting stupid shit when the show is quality. Tonight's show was quality. There were smarks all over the crowd tonight.


----------



## Master Bate

I'm seriously going to enjoy Smackdown killing RAW until they start switching wrestlers from Smackdown to RAW, to make RAW better.... Only to have Smackdown continue to kill them lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

wtf i love smackdown now


----------



## wkc_23

marshal99 said:


> When Bryan first make his debut on Nxt , his feud with Miz , his "mentor" was golden. I'm surprised that miz didn't bring up that part of their history.


Yeah, I'm surprised he didn't say anything about it. Which, He didn't have to.. Just bringing up bryan's injury, telling him to go back to the bingo halls to hang with his indy friends and saying that he wasn't a coward and yada yada.. Great worked shoot right there.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan isn't even an indy guy, he could have taken Cena's spot, that's how big he was and still is. Miz is just jealous.


----------



## StylesP1

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan isn't even an indy guy, he could have taken Cena's spot, that's how big he was and still is. Miz is just jealous.


What do you mean Bryan isn't an indy guy? He spent 10 years on the indies before going to NXT.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan isn't just an indy guy is what i meant


----------



## AbareKiller

Fucking amazing show, top to bottom. I'm enjoying wrestling again, first time in years. No thanks to Raw.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Miz equals that guy who works hard, does everything he can to get people to like him and respect his work, but they don’t.

Then when a vanilla indy guy who is under 6 foot, not attractive and no muscles or tan turns up (Daniel Bryan), a guy that all the “cool kids” will hate, Miz then bully’s Bryan to try and get them to like him. 

That doesn’t work and the locker room still doesn’t like Miz. Bryan then goes on to being the biggest thing in the company dwarfing any accomplishments Miz has done. 

Bryan hasn’t forgiven Miz for how he was treated and Miz can’t get over the fact that the guy he thought he at least had the look and the charisma over blew him off the map.

Bryan is now highly respected and Miz is still the outcast in the locker room after 10 years even though he works very hard and does everything asked of him. 

Miz’s emotions were true man, you could tell. No matter how hard he tries and how good he is or how he’s never been injured, he will never get to where Bryan got to and that burns him.

Although it was a work, these sorts of worked shoots always make for the best tv...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Epic promo by The Miz. Wrestling needs more of this.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

it was great but it doesn't make sense moving forward because they can't have a feud....so it served no purpose


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768249434325020672Yes please.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

so is Brie coming back?


----------



## StylesP1

RubberbandGoat said:


> it was great but it doesn't make sense moving forward because they can't have a feud....so it served no purpose


Maybe Bryan sets Miz up for a match at Backlash....With Samoa Joe.


----------



## wwetna1

RubberbandGoat said:


> it was great but it doesn't make sense moving forward because they can't have a feud....so it served no purpose


Bryan is the GM and he can be an asshole one who sends challenger after challenger after Miz, while Miz proves him wrong


----------



## marshal99

RubberbandGoat said:


> it was great but it doesn't make sense moving forward because they can't have a feud....so it served no purpose


As the GM , bryan can easily make Miz life hell if there is anything going forward with this.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Isn't Samoa Joe injured?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ultimately that was another great SD. SD is destroying Raw, everything that happened I enjoyed. Its what didn't happen that I dont like. Miz gets just a 10 second backstage promo and thats it? Even if you hate The Miz, hes the IC Champ and as such should be getting more time than that and be getting some better booking/attention, or just retire the belt if its just going to be utterly meaningless. You'd think that after that shitty Apollo feud that had zero build they would try and rectify things here and start Miz's next feud off with a bang or pump some life into the Crews feud. But even Crews only got a 10 second backstage cameo. SD does everything so well, EXCEPT the IC Title. Fair enough if theres a lot to be done in 2 hours, but surely they can alternate, give Miz a brief segment one week, but then the next week give him something big to do.

Its amazing to me that my two favourite people in WWE are Rusev and Miz, they're are both midcard Champs, and they are both booked horribly. They're both stuck in a holding pattern booking wise. All Rusev does is job and/or get laid out every week. And Miz is just irrelevant and struggling to even get any TV time.

Now...

After seeing that Talking Smack promo from The Miz, it kind of gets my hopes up, but I dont want too. It seemed like WWE were acknowledging how badly they've dropped the ball with The Miz and the IC Title. It seemed that way, and I definitely got the feeling that he was drawing on real life disappointment from how underused he still is, but its one thing to acknowledge how poorly booked he is, its another thing to actually change it up and do something with him, anything. That was a fantastic promo though, as I said it felt like he was drawing on any feelings he has towards his booking and the smarky fans that give him no credit.


----------



## GCA-FF

If Miz were to continue what he did on Talking Smack and applied it to the ring (as in more aggressive), he'd be taken far more seriously than he has been. If he starts killing it in IC feuds with higher elevated Superstars, it'd help elevate him AND the IC title even further than it stands now.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I wonder why Miz got paired with Bryan..did Vince know that they would have gold together or something?


----------



## marshal99

Bryan best promo was when it seemed real and not reciting a script and that was in nxt. His feud with michael cole (and miz) really felt real.






that segment on talking smack felt the same , real.


----------



## imthegame19

RubberbandGoat said:


> Isn't Samoa Joe injured?


He's also not coming up to the main roster yet. He probably is gonna have an rematch with Nakumara before that happens.


----------



## BlackPrince96

Curt Hawkins & Slater should be a team


----------



## Ace

DammitC said:


> I'm happy Ziggler is still able to get dueling chants (with AJ Styles) despite the bad booking he's suffered these previous couple of years


 AJ brings that big fight feel bruh. 

He's the anti-Cena with women and kids hating him :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Fearless Maryse said:


> Ultimately that was another great SD. SD is destroying Raw, everything that happened I enjoyed. Its what didn't happen that I dont like. Miz gets just a 10 second backstage promo and thats it? Even if you hate The Miz, hes the IC Champ and as such should be getting more time than that and be getting some better booking/attention, or just retire the belt if its just going to be utterly meaningless. You'd think that after that shitty Apollo feud that had zero build they would try and rectify things here and start Miz's next feud off with a bang or pump some life into the Crews feud. But even Crews only got a 10 second backstage cameo. SD does everything so well, EXCEPT the IC Title. Fair enough if theres a lot to be done in 2 hours, but surely they can alternate, give Miz a brief segment one week, but then the next week give him something big to do.
> 
> Its amazing to me that my two favourite people in WWE are Rusev and Miz, they're are both midcard Champs, and they are both booked horribly. They're both stuck in a holding pattern booking wise. All Rusev does is job and/or get laid out every week. And Miz is just irrelevant and struggling to even get any TV time.
> 
> Now...
> 
> *After seeing that Talking Smack promo from The Miz, i*t kind of gets my hopes up, but I dont want too. It seemed like WWE were acknowledging how badly they've dropped the ball with The Miz and the IC Title. It seemed that way, and I definitely got the feeling that he was drawing on real life disappointment from how underused he still is, but its one thing to acknowledge how poorly booked he is, its another thing to actually change it up and do something with him, anything. That was a fantastic promo though, as I said it felt like he was drawing on any feelings he has towards his booking and the smarky fans that give him no credit.


It almost writes it off as an excuse for Miz's lack of time. Bryan said it in the fdraft, he didn't want to draft Miz/MAryse but didn't want Raw to have the title. He keeps the title on the brand he runs but won't give them proper time because he personally doesn't like Miz. Miz constantly demands to know why he is left off TV. They have this blow up. Eventualy it escalates and Shane should step in or Miz should go around Bryan to Shane. Then we see the ic title focused on as Bryan sends people after him to cost him the belt every week



BlackPrince96 said:


> Curt Hawkins & Slater should be a team


I legit thought it would be Kane to screw with Shane/Bryan as he has a history with both. I forgot he and Rhyno started this story off on SDL together and Rhyno is running for office so it could work.

I'm getting a MAttitude vibe from the Hawkins previews, but to me he should have been Hype Bro number 3 so Ryder could go in and out the singles scene



RubberbandGoat said:


> I wonder why Miz got paired with Bryan..did Vince know that they would have gold together or something?


Same reason LayCool were paired with Low Ki aka Kaval. They both got criticism even in FCW for not having a personality and bringing it out despite their ring skills and killing it in a FCW match. They got someone vastly different from him to bring him out a shell. Miz did that for Bryan. 

LayCool also did it for KAval. He just lost his way when he split from them on SD after he admittedly asked to be solo.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

They thought Bryan didn't have a personality back then? I mean he has always had more charisma than everyone else....


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

The show really wasn't very good. But it did have an awesome mainevent.

I liked the idea of the tag team tournament, but the teams involved are too corny (for the most part) for me to get into, atleast the teams this week were. Then the Orton promo which was the other thing I really wanted to see besides the mainevent ended up really not being much. Not a fan of the Wyatts personally, never have been.

So the only good thing on the show was the mainevent, and it was a good free TV mainevent. It was awesome to watch, brings me back to when I first starting watching Styles, he just goes in there, shines with his moves, makes his opponent look good, and just consistently puts on great matches. He's a attraction to the show, his matches. Just knowing hes going to wrestle is something to pay attention to for me again. 

That said. Id give it like 3 or 4 out of 10. 

I was actually kind of disappointed, only because I was just hoping coming off last week & summerslam that there would be something more than just 1 segment to get into.


----------



## Darren Criss

Nikki Cena is about to bury the division and Carmella is her first body


----------



## Eliko

That Randy Orton pop tho. fans giving their respect to the viper.


----------



## T-Viper

Darren Criss said:


> Nikki Cena is about to bury the division and Carmella is her first body


So she's going to defeat 5 other women?


----------



## Brock

Yeah, that was GOLD AS FUCK. Miz's delivery was so fucking on point.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

wwetna1 said:


> It almost writes it off as an excuse for Miz's lack of time. Bryan said it in the fdraft, he didn't want to draft Miz/MAryse but didn't want Raw to have the title. He keeps the title on the brand he runs but won't give them proper time because he personally doesn't like Miz. Miz constantly demands to know why he is left off TV. They have this blow up. Eventualy it escalates and Shane should step in or Miz should go around Bryan to Shane. Then we see the ic title focused on as Bryan sends people after him to cost him the belt every week


That makes perfect sense, and while WWE isn't very good anymore they are occasionally capable of some well thought out long term booking like that. I want that to come to be, to explain why Miz has been so underused on SD, and its smart and it plays off a lot of history, I just dont have faith in WWE. I've got my hopes up so many times for Miz this year already, so many times hes seemed posied for big things...but gets nothing.


----------



## BehindYou

The Batman said:


> Yeah, that was GOLD AS FUCK. Miz's delivery was so fucking on point.


 I love that Daniel Bryan and The Miz are still feuding since NXT!


Clearly I need to start watching Talking Smack.


----------



## FROSTY

*Ambrose fucking aced that staredown with Styles, definitely the winner there, that dude is just so confident and loose, but when it's time to get his head in the game and sell a match the dude is absolute money as champion and a champion ozzing with confidence at that. He didn't sweat JBL once for his "Face that runs the place" comments, just played that shit off as cool as can be and went on doing entertaining commentary.

Ambrose is the Blue Brands Ace, him and styles are going to have a great rivalry that probably runs to at least Survivor Series.*



BehindYou said:


> I love that Daniel Bryan and The Miz are still feuding since NXT!
> 
> 
> Clearly I need to start watching Talking Smack.


*Oh fuck yeah dude, Talking Smack has been a very entertaining show every week it''s totally worth it.*


----------



## Snake Plissken

Styles Vs Ziggler was Great, enjoyed the match, SmackDown was so good yet again this week, the show is on a roll.


----------



## Kalashnikov

RubberbandGoat said:


> They thought Bryan didn't have a personality back then? I mean he has always had more charisma than everyone else....


No, that's not true. He was the definition of bland in WWE before he broke out. And I'm saying this as a HUGE Bryan fan.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Eliko said:


> That Randy Orton pop tho. fans giving their respect to the viper.


And yet people love to say he's not over. :leo


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The Batman said:


> Yeah, that was GOLD AS FUCK. Miz's delivery was so fucking on point.


this was good. this has to lead to a boss vs superstar feud. do it wwe.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I don't know why some of you already bury Ziggler. Seems to me like he's the main character of SmackDown so far.


----------



## StylesP1

Majmo_Mendez said:


> I don't know why some of you already bury Ziggler. Seems to me like he's the main character of SmackDown so far.


You obviously didn't see AJ's new armband that he found. He even put it on his head. 

THE FACE THE GOAT THE STYLE


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*#TEAMBLUE *


----------



## Stellar

Smackdowns so easy to watch right now. Nearly everything on the show was great.

Slater is one of the best things on the show. The guy is "unsigned" to either brand and yet he gets more TV time those most people who were drafted. Deservedly so because he plays the current role well. I just wish that his tag partner was Hawkins instead of Rhyno. I don't care about Rhyno. Slater grabbing a guy who hasn't made his re-debut yet made more sense.

I like the designs of the new titles. I guessed it that the tag titles would look like dimes but they are still so much better than the pennies.

Carmella possibly turning heel while Nikki turns face.. i'm all for that. Carmella obviously needs do so something different because the "i'm nice and sweet" thing hasn't worked.

As for Ziggler, I can't get behind him. Maybe if they keep harping on that he keeps losing and he makes some big comeback..but right now he is still losing to everyone. Same goes for Wyatt. Loses too much. I don't know why anyone should be interested in Orton vs. Wyatt.

AJ vs. Ambrose will be fun to watch.

Miz and DB do great against each other. That Miz rant on Talking Smack was great. I have not been much of a Miz fan but he could make me a fan if he keeps the aggressiveness going.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown 4-1 Raw 

Yet again they produce a solid easy flowing show that included good matches, good segments, new belts & unpredictability.

Of all the high points they had last night, AJ looking like a star, Becky getting a much needed win, American Alpha & Breezango putting on a decent match, Slater killing it again and a worthy main event, that Carmella heel turn was possibly my favourite part of the show. We've seen many predictable heel turns over the years but this one was well and truly surprising, was anybody expecting that? Talk about much needed character development, glad the writers ran with this one because it was one smart move.

Finally that Miz promo on talking smack just proves a lot of things, he is seriously talented at what he does, he is a great actor and he is one of the best heels in the company. He made himself and that Intercontinental title look a million bucks.

Raw can only do one thing next week to save their show and start competing with Smackdown, that's make Owens Champ, if not then Smackdown will continue to dominate for a very long time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Its not surprising at all that Smackdown is turning out better. Even before you get into the creative side of things it already has the massive advantage of being 2 hours. Its just far easier to keep people engaged on SD, whereas even if Raw was good (which it generally isnt) it would still start to drag on a lot by the third hour. Even Nitro struggled with 3 hours in 98, and Raw 2016 aint no 98 Nitro by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## J-B

Whenever I decide to watch Smackdown I see American Alpha doing this thing where they look at one another and knee slide to the ropes and act like a pair of spaccas. Who's fucking idea was that for them to do that? Still a fan of them though. It's on par with Bubba Ray counting the crowd in for the "get the tables" line.


----------



## Piers

I was surprised by that huge pop Nikki got, while Carmella's was very weak


----------



## Restomaniac

RubberbandGoat said:


> Miz pissed me off though. I miss Bryan wrestling, a lot of people do and for him to make fun of a guy that retired and didn't want to retire, is fucked up! I don't care if it was scripted or not. That's just fucked up to bring up, especially since Bryan can't wrestle and make his ass tap. Its just fucked up to remind us of what we're missing out on.


He's a heel that's his job. The Miz is perfect at it.


----------



## sarcasma

Last night's live WWE SmackDown, featuring the fallout from SummerSlam and the reveal of the new SmackDown Women's Title and SmackDown Tag Team Titles, drew 2.714 million viewers. This is up 12% from last week's show, which drew 2.471 million viewers and faced competition from the Olympics.

SmackDown was #3 for the night in viewership, behind The Have & Have Nots and The O'Reilly Factor, and #1 in the 18-49 demographic.


----------

